# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Sv.Duh - molim "najfriškija" iskustva s poroda iz 2010

## arena

Pozdrav svima, 

pregledavam već neko vrijeme teme, ali nikako da pronađem skroz friška iskustva s poroda iz ove godine..... Uglavnom, termin mi je za tri tjedna i zanima me totalno sve vezano za porod na Sv. Duhu. Prvo sam dijete i rodila tamo, prije 5 godina, ali pretpostavljam kako se u međuvremenu puno toga promijenilo. Ono najbitnije što mi sada pada na pamet:
- rooming in 24h podrazumijeva da je beba doslovno stalno s tobom ili je ipak povremeno donose;
- da li suprug može prisustvovati porodu bez problema (imamo potvrdu s tečaja kojem smo prisustvovali prije 5 godina;
- da li daju epiduralnu bez problema;
- da li imaju stolčić;
- da li se može dogovoriti izbjegavanje epiziotomije;
- da li ti odmah nakon poroda daju bebu na dojenje;
- da li netko zna za slučaj da su nekoga poslali u drugu bolnicu, jer nije po prebivalištu pripadao Sv. Duhu;
- što mi sve treba za bebu od opreme...pelene, vlažne maramice, krema...

Hvala puno svima na pomoći.

----------


## Anvi

Dok ti se ne javi netko s informacijama friškijima od mojih, evo ukratko ono što ja znam:
Rooming in podrazumijeva da je dijete s tobom cijeli dan i noć osim ujutro u periodu od 7-10 sati kad ga odnose.
Muž može biti s tobom u rađaoni, u predrađaoni ne.
Stolčić nemaju. (Ili?)
Za epiziotomiju možeš reći svoje želje, a da li će biti tako...Sretno.
Bebu ti MORAJU dati odmah nakon poroda, koža na kožu, u trajanju koliko želiš. Barem se hvale da tako čine.
Za bebu imaju sve, trebaš uzeti samo ono u čemu će beba ići kući: pelena, tetra-pelena (ako planiraš koristiti), odjeća i auto-sjedalica.
Teoretski, iako ne spadaš k njima, trebali bi te primiti. Možda da ih nazoveš i pitaš? Oni bi, zapravo, trebali davati odgovore na ovo i na ostala tvoja pitanja.

Što se tiče ovog



> - da li daju epiduralnu bez problema;


Nadam se da ne. :Smile:

----------


## arena

Hvala puno na odgovoru....ovo je znači isustvo iz 2007?

----------


## koksy

Nije ni moje iskustvo frisko al cisto da znas... Tu noc kad sam ja radala slali su neke rodilje u druge bolnice zbog guzve, tu noc je nas 18 rodilo cini mi se. Dal je selekcija bila na one koje spadaju ili ne, ne znam, ja ne spadam al sam dosla "na vrijeme".
Ali, ove godine sam imala spontani tamo, dosla sam na hitnu i dobila jezikovu juhu i to onakvu nakon koje se osjecas kao najgore smece zato jer sam dosla k njima a ne u Vinogradsku gdje spadam. Istina, napravili su mi kiretazu al sam odslusala poduze predavanje jer sam "pogrijesila" bolnicu...
Tako da...raspitaj se jos oko toga.

----------


## Sani1612

Moje iskustvo prije 2 mjeseca...suprug može biti u rađaoni ne u predrađaoni. za stolčić nemam pojma jer ga nisam koristila al imaju stolove koji 
kao imaju razne položaje. Za epiduralnu mislim da ti ovisi na koju ekipu naletiš i u koje vrijeme. Meni je bila ponuđena još na zadnjem uzv ali sam ju 
odbila. Što se tiče epi mislim da ti sve ovisi isto o ekipi i o tebi..meni je isto tako bio drugi porod i nisam bila rezana. 
Bebu dobiješ,naravno ak je sve ok,čim rodiš na maženje i prvi podoj. Bebu odnose svako jutro na kupanje i to je jedino vrijeme kad 
bebica nije s tobom. Ja sam nosila i pelenice i kremicu jer sam bebu sama presvlačila a inače sestre dođu 3 puta i pitaju dali da presvuku 
ili da pomognu/pokažu...

----------


## Deaedi

> da li daju epiduralnu bez problema;


 



> Što se tiče ovog
> Nadam se da ne.


 
Jako je lijepo od tebe što se nadaš i smješkaš tuđoj boli. Svaka čast na empatiji!

Ja se pak nadam da uvažavaju želje svake trudnice da ima porod kakav želi. I ako traži epiduralnu, da je i dobije.

----------


## ivarica

> - rooming in 24h podrazumijeva da je beba doslovno stalno s tobom ili je ipak povremeno donose;
> - da li suprug može prisustvovati porodu bez problema (imamo potvrdu s tečaja kojem smo prisustvovali prije 5 godina;
> - da li daju epiduralnu bez problema;
> - da li imaju stolčić;
> - da li se može dogovoriti izbjegavanje epiziotomije;
> - da li ti odmah nakon poroda daju bebu na dojenje;
> - da li netko zna za slučaj da su nekoga poslali u drugu bolnicu, jer nije po prebivalištu pripadao Sv. Duhu;


ja sam bila s prijateljicom prije nekoliko mjeseci na njenom porodu pa evo ono sto ja znam

- njihov rooming-in nije potpun, sto god oni o tom rekli, novorodencad se odvaja od majki svako jutro, zbog kupanja, i to traje nepotrebno dugo - od sat i po do dva. 
- s tom potvrdom ce ga primiti, ali nazalost primaju u radjaoni partnera ili prijateljicu/a tek za izgona. nek bude uporan i trazi i pita da mu se ne bi dogodilo da ga porod mimoidje (ko jednog tatu u cekaoni dok sam ja bila tamo)
- za epiduralnu ne znam, vjerojatno ovisi o dostupnom anesteziologu
- nemaju stolcic
- svakako im napomeni za izbjegavanje epiziotomije, pripazit ce, iako nije garancija - mislim da su im epiziotomije cesce nego u npr vz ili vinogradskoj
- daju ti je odmah na trbuh. nakon nekog vremena je izmjere i stave narukvicu (po meni nepotrebno ometanje K-K kontakta) te nakon minute ponovo vrate, sve dok ne odes u sobu. stavi dijete blizu dojke ali ne potici dojenje, nek to bude inicijativa djeteta, obicno traje oko pola sata to lickanje i gmizanje i diranje dojke dok ne ocnu sisati. ne ocekuj nekakav podoj, vazno je sve ovo gore nabrojano.
- ne znam za takav slucaj na sd. ali ako dodjes u trudovima ne smiju te nigdje poslati, moraju te primiti ako je porod zapoceo
- sama mijenjas pelene tako da ti treba sve ono sto koristis doma

----------


## Willow

evo ja nedavno rodila na SD, babice su se maksimalno trudile izbjeći pucanje i rezanje - masirale su međicu i koristile ulje  :Klap: 
od nas 3 u sobi (doduše sve drugorotke) nijedna nije bila ni rezana ni popucala  :Yes: 

za ostalo vrijedi sve što su cure napisale

----------


## Anvi

> Jako je lijepo od tebe što se nadaš i smješkaš tuđoj boli. Svaka čast na empatiji!


 Znaš ono: "ljepota je u očima promatrača". Rekla bih, i ružnoća. Vidjela si što si htjela vidjeti.

Epiduralna može negativno utjecati na tijek porođaja i može imati  negativne posljedice po majku i dijete, neke čak vrlo teške. Želju za epiduralnom odgovoran opstetričar ne bi trebao olako ispunjavati, nego procijeniti je li uistinu potrebna, a majci se osjet boli može ublažiti i na druge načine. Masaža bolnih križa, topli oblog na leđima i ohrabrujuća riječ mogu zahtjev za epiduralnom učiniti potpuno nepotrebnim.

----------


## ribice

Ja sam rodila prije mjesec dana..
EPiduralnu  ne daju drugorotkinjama..tim riječima..a iskreno kako sam primi na prvom porodu epi a na drugom ne drugi mi je bio puno puno lakši jer sam izbjegla drip..istina jedva iako sam imala dobre produktivne trudove i rodila za 4 sata od dolaska s 4 cm otvorenosti..molila sam da ga ne želim i uvažili su.
Babici sam zaboravila reči da me ne reže i nije me rezala..veljda samo kad moraju to rade..kontolirano tiskanje i mrvicu sam  pukla..sjedila nakon 4 sata kad sam stigla u sobu za razliku od epi *drip *rezanje i nesjedenje 3 tjedna...
Muža nitko nije pitao za potvrdu.
Stolčić nemaju..
Pokušaj što više biti u predrađaoni jer u bo nema dizanja..mene nisu pustili ni na wc pišati već me kateterizirali i ozljedili me..peklo me tjedan dana kod pišanja..
Ono masiranje je iritantno i rijetko kome paše a ja sam ga uključila da mi svrati pozornost od bolova i uspjevalo je..
Potiču da što više pijemo tjekom poroda..
Meni su ostavili bebu samo 45 min jer je bila gužva za box ali tako su i napisali na otpusnom pismu( da je bila sam 45 min koža na kožu ne da je bila gužva  :Smile:  ).
Ja pripadam tu ali u sobi su bile 2 od nas 4 koje ne spadaju..
Ja sam zadovoljna sa svim osim koma cimericama tj. jednom koja je dramatizirala i grintala i niš joj nije bilo po volje..
Sestre su bile jako strpljive i ok..
Jedino si uzmi nešto protiv bolova jer me ovaj puta jako bolilo stezanje maternice... u toj mjeri da sam se par puta zatekla kako prodisavam kao da su trudovi a sestre daju samo plivit ili kak se zove..tek su mi dali zadnji dan kad sam ih molila nešto jače da mi ove tablete ne pomažu analgin i napokon podojila u miru.
 AKo si ti ok i svi su gore ok..bar moje iskustvo..ja prezadoljna..

----------


## lukava puščica

ribice ovo tvoje iskustvo mi se čini baš lijepo, i ja bi tako nešto za 2mj! (da se bar može naručiti). mene muči to što po kvartu ne spadam k njima nego u petrovu (gdje ne idem ni pod razno).

čudi me što potiču da se što više pije jer do prije par god nisu dali piti u rađaonici.

koje tabl. se smiju piti protiv tih bolova? (mislim s obzirom na dojenje)

----------


## ribice

Lukava meni je super bio efferalgan ali ga više kod nas nema..ni u slo..ili bar u ljekarnama u kojima smo bili..probaj uzeti iz srbije ako imaš nekoga.
Inače smiješ piti paracetamole..lupocet..lekadol (on je jači) ili se meni čini..
E da..odbila sam onu tabletu tj. sada se daje inekcija  za stezanje maternice kaj ti daju dan nakon poroda i nitko nije dramio.. samo su rekli ok..
Ako si na SD napavila ultrazvuk ili zadnje preglede pred kraj trudnoće ne mogu te odbiti za porod jer si njihov pacijent.
Moja je babica baš govorila svim rodiljama u boxu da što više piju..
Vole podvaliti drip da kao što prije bude gotovo ali ne daj se, jedino ako niste ugroženi naravno..
Držim ti fige da što brže rodiš  :Smile: 
Sorry na tip felerima uvijek pišem s malom u ruci.

----------


## Sani1612

Ribice znači tebi je bila ponuđena ta tableta odnosno inekcija za stezanje? Ja sam rodila mjesec dana prije tebe i nitko od cura u sobi je nije dobio..doduše ja sam jedina bila drugorotka ali nakon prvog poroda sam dobila to za stezanje.Sad mi je bilo jako čudno kak to da nisu davali...

----------


## mikka

ta injekcija je oksitocin koji se luci sam od sebe prilikom dojenja, tako da, ako je beba s mamom i sisa, u principu nije potrebna. 

boravak bebe s mamom i dojenje na zahtjev je vjerojatno najbolji nacin da se mamino tijelo vrati u normalu nakon poroda.

----------


## ribice

Je Sani, onako su u viziti podjeli svima a ja sam rekla da neću jer je mala non stop sisala i rasturala me maternica i bez toga..
Iako Mikka 2 od 4 beba u sobi skoro opće nisu sisale..možda 1 u 4-6 sati i to malo..pa možda njima i dobro dođe..a ova moja sisavica nije me puštala..zato je valjda izgubila samo 100 g   :Smile: 
Mislim da davanje tablete/inekcije ovisi o dežurnom ginu.

----------


## arena

Hvala vam puno svima na odgovorima i trudu. 

Jutros sam bila na prvom pregledu na Sv. Duhu i prošlo ej sve o.k.; primili su me, iako je sestra prokomentirala da tu ne spadam i da su doktori već ludi od gužvi, ali svejedno me primila. Bile su jako ljubazne, kao i doktorica na pregledu, tako da sam joj bez problema postavila par pitanja. Za epiziotomiju kaže da ih samo u cca 20% slučajeva izvrše, suprug može prisustvovati ako im apoloćen trudnički tečaj, epiduralnu daju ako se traži, ali se može desiti zbog gužvi ili nekog drugog razloga da je ne uspiješ dobiti, a za bebicu nosiš jednokratne pelene i vlažne maramice, kasnije robicu za izlazak.

----------


## Lutonjica

ja bih ti samo htjela napomenuti da epiduralna i izbjegavanje epiziotomije baš ne idu zajedno, odnosno, ako se odlučiš za epiduralnu, najvjerojatnije ćeš biti rezana - zbog anestezije ne možeš dobro kontrolirati svoje mišiće, niti izlazak bebe može biti adekvatno praćen rastezanjem mišića.
razmisli što ti je od toga dvojega važnije, pa se onda u skladu s tim dogovori s liječnikom.

----------


## Beti3

Ako se može birati, po mom mišljenju daleko je bolje bez epiduralne i bez epiziotomije. U tom slučaju, kad rodiš - to je to. Bol poroda se izdrži i trajanje je u satima, a zarastanje šava traje danima, a nekad i tjednima. 
Mene bi bilo daleko više strah injekcije u kičmu i mogućnosti nekontrole mišića kad je najpotrebnije, nego boli. Bol u porodu je fiziološka, i to je normalno.

----------


## Fae

> Pozdrav svima, 
> 
> pregledavam već neko vrijeme teme, ali nikako da pronađem skroz friška iskustva s poroda iz ove godine..... Uglavnom, termin mi je za tri tjedna i zanima me totalno sve vezano za porod na Sv. Duhu. Prvo sam dijete i rodila tamo, prije 5 godina, ali pretpostavljam kako se u međuvremenu puno toga promijenilo. Ono najbitnije što mi sada pada na pamet:
> - rooming in 24h podrazumijeva da je beba doslovno stalno s tobom ili je ipak povremeno donose;
> - da li suprug može prisustvovati porodu bez problema (imamo potvrdu s tečaja kojem smo prisustvovali prije 5 godina;
> - da li daju epiduralnu bez problema;
> - da li imaju stolčić;
> - da li se može dogovoriti izbjegavanje epiziotomije;
> - da li ti odmah nakon poroda daju bebu na dojenje;
> ...


Draga ja rodila tamo prije nepuna 2 mjeseca pa da ti odgovorim:
- bebe odnose ujutro na kupanje, kako ti je već netko napomenuo, i vraćaju ih za cca sat - sat i pol vremena; za to vrijeme ti ide doručak i vizita, a i to ti je idealna prilika za bacit se pod tuš i općenito dovest malo u red ukoliko to želiš; u tih sat vremena bebe okupaju, pregleda pedijatar i cijepe ih
- moj je bio na porodu, a nije imao potvrdu, čak je babica Maja samoinicijativno išla po njega i kad ga nije bilo u čekaoni (baš onda je morao na wc  :Rolling Eyes: ) zvala ga je na mob(!!!) jer sam joj ja rekla da bi volio biti na porodu
- sve koje su bile kada i ja su bez problema dobile epiduralnu; meni su u nekoliko navrata nudili, ali sam svaki puta odbila
- stolčić nemaju, ali im se stolovi daju podesiti u gotovo sjedeći položaj; je meni puno pomogla lopta koju ti na kraju otkoturaju u box ako želiš
- epi možeš odbiti - ja sam morala potpisati izjavu u kojoj sam navela da odbijam epiziotomiju i drip
- bebu odmah stavljaju na mamu - kontakt koža na kožu na cca sat vremena i u to vrijeme bebe obično počnu cicati - moja se tako najela da se čak i podrignula ko malo prase i pobljučkala za vrijeme pregleda pedijatra  :Klap: 
- u principu te u trudovima ili s pukbutim vodenjakom ne mogu poslati nikuda jer je porod hitan slučaj, jedino ako imaš veliki razmak između trudova i dosta si zatvorena....u tom slučaju bih ja otišla na kavu i neku papicu pa se vratila kasnije  :Grin: ; ja spadam u rodilište u Sisku pa mi nitko nije ništa rekao niti pitao jer sam se kod njih kontrolirala zadnjih 5 tjedana trudnoće
- za bebe ti treba to što si napisala...uzmi 10 tak pelena - tako i tako ih uglavnom ima na kolicima u hodniku...

Ako te još kaj zanima pitaj....

----------


## Willow

> Jedino si uzmi nešto protiv bolova jer me ovaj puta jako bolilo stezanje maternice... u toj mjeri da sam se par puta zatekla kako prodisavam kao da su trudovi a sestre daju samo plivit ili kak se zove..tek su mi dali zadnji dan kad sam ih molila nešto jače da mi ove tablete ne pomažu analgin i napokon podojila u miru..


isto i kod mene, 5 dana sam prodisavala, bilo je gore nego trudovi (osim onih na samom kraju), i iz istog razloga odbila injekciju (kako bi tek onda bilo?!?)

eh da, u brošuri o SD koju dobiješ pri otpustu  :Rolling Eyes:   piše da rodilja sama ponese nešto protiv bolova...  :Rolling Eyes:  (eto našeg zdravstva, ne možeš dobiti jednu bijednu tabletu protiv bolova...)

inače, ja u globalu jako zadovoljna sa SD...

zaboravila sam napisati da se stol da fino podesiti u praktički sjedeći položaj, meni su skroz podigli naslon za izgon

----------


## Kejt

> zaboravila sam napisati da se stol da fino podesiti u praktički sjedeći položaj, meni su skroz podigli naslon za izgon


 zato sto si trazila ili je pravilo?

----------


## ivarica

> zato sto si trazila ili je pravilo?


primalje same podizu da uhvatis polozaj koji ti pase

----------


## babylove

Evo i svježeg (manje lijepog iskustva) moje kume...Prenijela je 12 dana, otvorena je bila svega jedan prst, dan prije poroda doktori (čitaj dva ginekologa i jedan specijalizant) nisu znali odrediti tjedan trudnoće, nisu se mogli dogovoriti što je s plodnom vodom, da li je ima dovoljno i je li bistra...troje njih ju je pregledavalo i raskrvarilo prilikom pregleda...Naručili je iduće jutro da dođe na porod...Došla je iduće jutro, dali joj drip, bila u trudovima 27 sati, tražila je navečer epi, međutim nisu joj htjeli dati sve do idućeg jutra oko 10...dobila je svega jednu dozu gela za otvaranje i jednu dozu epi, što znači da je od 27 sati trudova epi djelovala svega 2 sata...Navodno je taj dan zaprimljeno na isti način još dvije trudnice i sve tri su prošle s istim iskustvom...Popucala je i ima čini mi se 6 šavova....a beba i nije nešto prestrašno velika 3500...Bebu je nakon poroda imala svega 15-ak minuta i nakon toga su je odvojili...
Mene porod (ako će biti u terminu) čeka za 9 dana...pa ću nakon toga podijeliti i svoje iskustvo...
Nemoj se samo uplašiti...jer ovakvi slučajevi su rijeđi nego češći....

----------


## babylove

Zaboravila sam napisati da se to odigravalo prije 5 dana...dakle svježe, najsvježije...

----------


## arena

Joj babylove, sad sam se smrzla......ovo natezanje od 27 sati mi se nikako ne sviđa. Podsjeća me na moju prijateljicu koja je prije mjesec dana u Puli rađala puna 2 dana. Puknuo joj je vodenjak i od onda je bila u stalnim trudovima, ali se nikako nije otvarala...uglavnom, rodila je nakon puna 2 dana manje i jače bolnih trudova, neispavana, totalno umorna.....i to prođe, ali zašto mora biti baš tako??? Nadam se da ćemo mi i sve ostale cure koje čekaju imati više sreće! Možda se i sretnemo na porodu, moj je termin par dana nakon tebe...

----------


## lukava puščica

babylove a što je s bebom? zašto su je dali samo 15 min? zašto nisu mogli odrediti tj. trudnoće? jako si me sad zbunila s ovom pričom.

----------


## buba klara

> evo ja nedavno rodila na SD, babice su se maksimalno trudile izbjeći pucanje i rezanje - masirale su međicu i koristile ulje 
> od nas 3 u sobi (doduše sve drugorotke) nijedna nije bila ni rezana ni popucala


ja sam rodila gore prije godinu dana i kod mene (i mojih cimerica) je bilo isto ovako
e,da - i po mjestu stanovanja ne spadam na SD al sam došla sa trudovima i bez prigovaranja su me primili

----------


## TroYa

čula sam od prijateljice koja je rodila prije koju godinu na SD da ne puštaju bebe doma ako dođeš s autosjedalicom (?).
Kakva je sad situacija? AS može ili ne? (kak da bebu onda vozim u autu?)

----------


## ivarica

> čula sam od prijateljice koja je rodila prije koju godinu na SD da ne puštaju bebe doma ako dođeš s autosjedalicom (?).
> Kakva je sad situacija? AS može ili ne? (kak da bebu onda vozim u autu?)



mislis mozda ako NE DODJES?
na njihovom tecaju pricali su o tome kako su obavezne i potrebne od prvog dana, od izlaska iz rodilista

----------


## Lutonjica

AS ostavi u autu, a bebu iz rodilišta odnesi u rukama

----------


## sne

> čula sam od prijateljice koja je rodila prije koju godinu na SD da ne puštaju bebe doma ako dođeš s autosjedalicom (?).
> Kakva je sad situacija? AS može ili ne? (kak da bebu onda vozim u autu?)


Šesti mjesec 2009. godine, tata je donio praznu autosjedalicu, sestra obukla bebu i stavila je u autosjedalicu, tata je vezao i poneo ka autu. Mama vodila stariju curicu za ruku.
Dakle, može.

----------


## tinaka

> čula sam od prijateljice koja je rodila prije koju godinu na SD da ne puštaju bebe doma ako dođeš s autosjedalicom (?).
> Kakva je sad situacija? AS može ili ne? (kak da bebu onda vozim u autu?)


 Veliko NE! Nije istina. Došli s autosjedalicom i još nam je teta koja nam je oblačila bebu i pomogla ju staviti u nju. A usput smo imali i lijep i ugodan razgovor o važnosti korištenja autosjedalice od rođenja... 
Znači, zaključak: AS naravno da može i mora, a takav im je i stav. Vjerojatno su u međuvremenu poradili na njemu.

----------


## babylove

> babylove a što je s bebom? zašto su je dali samo 15 min? zašto nisu mogli odrediti tj. trudnoće? jako si me sad zbunila s ovom pričom.


Nisu mogli odrediti tjedan trudnoće isključivo radi "ne"znanja. Bebu je imala kratko, iz razloga što je doista bila prilična gužva. 
No, u međuvremenu sam i ja rodila...pa evo najsvježijeg iskustva....Rodila sam 07.11. dečka, 48 cm, 3210. Porod je protekao fantastično... Trudove sam počela dobivati lagano u petak navečer (05.11.), trajali su lagano do subote navečer kada su uzeli trudovi maha...tako da sam noć subotu na nedjelju probdijela...nije se dalo doslovce niti oka sklopiti...Što je najgore nisu bili u pravilnim razmacima....a bili su konstantni....Razmaci su bili između 15 i 4 minute...Doista bez pravila...Jačina im je bila 80% od mogućih 100% koje inaće prikazuje ctg. (izmjereno u nedjelju kad sam došla u bolnicu). U bolnicu sam otišla u nedjelju (07.11.) oko 13 sati, zaprimio me dr. Prka, bila sam otvorena 5 prstiju, prokinuli mi vodenjak oko 14 sati, oko 15 sati smjestili me u box, dali mi epiduralnu (morali radi dijagnoze), oko 18 sati bila sam otvorena 7 prstiju, oko 19 dobila novu epiduralnu, i u 20:35 rodila na dva potiska. Na žalost posteljica je ostala, pa sam bebu imala vrlo kratko kod sebe jer su me morali uspavati. Probudila sam se nakon pola sata, prebacili su me na odjel babinjača, i bebu mi donijeli 30-ak minuta nakon toga. Ekipa doktora i sestri koja je bila u to vrijeme tamo, bila je fantastična....a posebno dr. Blagajić...koji je bio gotovo cijelo vrijeme sa mnom...i ponašao se i više nego doktor, imala sam osjećaj da bi se tako jedino mogao brinuti netko o svojoj kćeri...a ne o pacijentu....drage moje, da su svi porodi takvi, doslovce bi potpisala doživotno rađanje uz dr. Blagajića...dok sam živa neću zaboraviti njegovu profesionalnost i toplinu kojom zrači, jer u tom momentu doista trebate nekoga tko će vas malo primiriti...neko prijateljsko lice...a to je bio upravo on..."apaurin" za sve...U srijedu smo izašli iz bolnice, a nakon tjedan dana boravka kod kuće, opao nam je pupak, a na kilaži smo dobili pola kile (isključivo cicanje). Da, i za one koje zanima, dijete iz bolnice ide van u AS bez problema. Suma sumare, velike pohvale za cijelu ekipu doktora i sestara na SD.

----------


## mamaShe

Moje iskustov sa SD prilčno je staro, 6,5 godina, ali me je ovaj post od babylove potaknuo da nešto malo nadodam.
Dakle, Kiku sam rodila na SD, ostale u Merkuru.

Tu noć, dok su me prali moji prvi trudovi u životu zvala sam rađaonu da pitam trebam li doći.
Po mome mjerenju bili su na svake 2-3 minute, ali meni se to činilo kao nepravilni razmaci (matematičar  :Smile: ) pa sam smatrala da možda su lažni (haha).
Uglavnom, dr.Prka je tada valjda bio neki mlađi dr ili spec, ne znam, i veli on meni: dođite kad budu na 5 min. Ponovim mu kako često imam trudove, on opet meni: dođite kad budu na 5 min  :Smile: 
Dobro, ipak smo stigli na vrijeme, bila sam otv. 7cm i rodila za 1,5 sat. Bila je noć i nije bilo gužve, pa je valjda zato mm bio samnom u boxu sve vrijeme (skoro).
U jednom trenutku dr.Prka dođe pregledati me, a babica Alenka mu veli: ne sada, nego u trudu. On ne zna?
Bebu mi nisu dali. Zamotali je i dali je tati, a mene uspavali. Valjda ista stvar s poslteljicom. I vjerojatno sam isto tako dosta šivana, jer sam tjednima jedva sjedila i dosta dugo krvarila (čak su mi u rodilištu nudili transfuziju krvi, koju sam odbiila).

No, u sljedeća 2 sve je išlo puno lakše, i još brže (!), i bila sam mobilna još isti dan! Nadam se da me i ovaj put to čeka!

U svakom slučaju, čestitam na bebici!

----------


## Shiny

Da ne moram zivkati Sv.duh... treba li nova potvrda o suprugu na porođaju ako smo već rodili na Sv.duhu, doduše prije 5 godina?

----------


## Sani1612

Mislim da ne treba nova potvrda. Moj uopće nije imao potvrdu pa su me pitali da li da ga zovu. Iako pretpostavljam to ima veze sa politikom u smjeni i njihovom susretljivošću.

----------


## buba klara

mi smo išli na novi tečaj (al samo u lokalni DZ) jer smo staru potvrdu izgubili al nas nitko ništa nije tražio
dapače zvali su i mm-a i druge muževe koji su čekali ispred predrađaone ko hoće bit uz ženu, da im je tako lakše , kazali su  :Smile:

----------


## Shiny

Mislim, moja potvrda je doslovno nalaz od privatnog ginekologa na kojem je ginekolog s tečaja (od sat vremena) na sv. duhu prije pet godina samo napisao "Otac na porodu"?!

----------


## lukava puščica

imaš o tati na porodu na onoj drugoj temi o sv.duhu pa  malo proscrolaj.

----------


## sweetmint

> Moj uopće nije imao potvrdu pa su me pitali da li da ga zovu. Iako pretpostavljam to ima veze sa politikom u smjeni i njihovom susretljivošću.


I kod mene je bilo tako. Nitko nije pitao za potvrdu ili tecaj, samo jel suprug tu da ce ga odmah zvati da dodje, ali MM je bio sa starijom curom tako da ne bi mogao biti na porodu sve da sam htjela.

----------


## nevena

Jel netko zna, koji tocno dan cijepe dijete, dali odmah kad se rodi ili treci dan kod otpusta?

----------


## ribice

Mislim kod otpusta..bar su tako meni. Odnjeloi je na cijepljenje i vađenje krvi radi bilirubina iz rukice..

----------


## krumpiric

> Pozdrav svima, 
> 
> - rooming in 24h podrazumijeva da je beba doslovno stalno s tobom ili je ipak povremeno donose;
> - da li suprug može prisustvovati porodu bez problema (imamo potvrdu s tečaja kojem smo prisustvovali prije 5 godina;
> - da li daju epiduralnu bez problema;
> - da li imaju stolčić;
> - da li se može dogovoriti izbjegavanje epiziotomije;
> - da li ti odmah nakon poroda daju bebu na dojenje;
> - da li netko zna za slučaj da su nekoga poslali u drugu bolnicu, jer nije po prebivalištu pripadao Sv. Duhu;
> ...


iz 2009.
-bebu odnose samo ujutro na prematanje, kupanje, štagod.
-može, bez problema
-ne znam i nisam zainteresirana za epiduralnu
-imaju nekakav stol s promjenom položaja (ne znam kako te interesira stolčić i epiduralna, uz epiduralnu si nepokretna)
-ja sam rekla da neću rezanje i nisam rezana
-odmah ti daju bebu, nama na 2.5h (toliko smo bili svi troje zajedno, beba samo obrisana)
-ne

----------


## krumpiric

moje su dijete dali meni na ruke i ja sam ju stavila u AS, što je takav problem uzeti dijete u ruku, stalno trebaju kojekakve gluposti za utrpati dijete.
Dijete ti daju u štogod hoćeš, to je tvoje dijete, neće ga ostavit sebi.

----------


## nevena

ribice, hvala.
znaci, najprije cijepe pa izvade krv i onda te otpuste doma
jel ima netko kome je dijete cijepljeno prije otpusta

----------


## bibai

> Jel netko zna, koji tocno dan cijepe dijete, dali odmah kad se rodi ili treci dan kod otpusta?


Moje prvo su cijepili 18. dan života, a drugo 2. dan.

----------


## Deaedi

Evo me sa friskim iskustvom, od prije mjesec dana.

Dakle, u odnosu na prije 5g nije se nista puno promijenilo, posebno ne na bolje.

Oba puta sam imala CR, pa mogu prilicno dobro usporediti: mogu samo pohvaliti osoblje u predrađaoni i op sali-rađaoni, oba puta su bili svi vrhunski i savrseni. Radi tog osoblja sam opet i odabrala SD i nisam pogrijesila.

Problemi nastupaju kada se dodje na odjel babinjaca. Cinjenica je da SD nema uvjeta ni osoblja za 24h rooming-in pa vecina rodilja umjesto da prve dane nakon poroda provede uzivajuci sa svojoj bebom, najcesce se sve svede na suze i plac, do koji dolazi prvenstveno jer nema dovoljno osoblja, pa sestre rastrgane stalnim pozivima i zvonjavom, budu nervozne i nekad ne bas od pomoci. 

Ovaj put sam trazila otpust vec 3 dan, jer stvarno, nije 24h rooming-in za zene koje su rodile na CR, a pomoci niotkuda. Kad sam dosla doma, preporodila sam se.

Ipak, drago mi je bilo sto je beba bila stalno uz mene, jedino mi je bilo zao sto se prvih 24h nisam mogla pomaknuti (infuzija, kateter, prve sate ne osjecas noge, a ne smijes se previse ni micati), pa bi maleni dosta plakao dok bi neka sestra dosla na moje pozive da ga premjesti ili drugacije namjesti. 

Najveca zamjerka je sto nije dobro organizirano cuvanje beba za vrijeme posjeta - nisu sve cimerice bile pozdane za cuvanje, ali dobra stvar je sto su mi prva 2 dana posjete mogle doci u sobu, cak i starije dijete.

----------


## mikka

ajme, Deaedi, cestitam  :Heart: 

bas sam se iznenadila

----------


## anchie76

Cestitam deaedi!  :Dancing Fever: 

Jel cura ili dečko?  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Dečko!

----------


## anchie76

Jel se možemo prebaciti na čestitanja?  :Smile:

----------


## Annie

hahahaha, Anchi sad si me cimnula-ja došla vidjet jel to kod tebe ima nešto novo  :Wink: 

Deadi,čestitke!

----------


## sweetmint

> Problemi nastupaju kada se dodje na odjel babinjaca. Cinjenica je da SD nema uvjeta ni osoblja za 24h rooming-in pa vecina rodilja umjesto da prve dane nakon poroda provede uzivajuci sa svojoj bebom, najcesce se sve svede na suze i plac, do koji dolazi prvenstveno jer nema dovoljno osoblja, pa sestre rastrgane stalnim pozivima i zvonjavom, budu nervozne i nekad ne bas od pomoci.


Ta 0+3 dana su meni najgora ...iskreno, treci put se uopce ne bojim poroda niti razmisljam puno o njemu, koliko o onim danima poslije. Prosli put su mi sati bili k'o minute, uzasno su sporo prolazili i jedva sam docekala kad cu doma  :Cekam:

----------


## Zara1

> Ta 0+3 dana su meni najgora ...iskreno, treci put se uopce ne bojim poroda niti razmisljam puno o njemu, koliko o onim danima poslije. Prosli put su mi sati bili k'o minute, uzasno su sporo prolazili i jedva sam docekala kad cu doma


zašto ne pitaš da te ranije puste doma?
ja sam rodila u petak u 16:30, a u nedjelju ujutro sam već bila doma (rodila sam u Varaždinu)

----------


## Deaedi

> zašto ne pitaš da te ranije puste doma?
> ja sam rodila u petak u 16:30, a u nedjelju ujutro sam već bila doma (rodila sam u Varaždinu)


Na Svetom Duhu se najranije moze doma 3. dan, jer se tada provjerava da li dijete ima zuticu, odnosno, 3.dan od poroda je koncentracija bilirubina najvisa. Tako su meni rekli, ja sam trazila da idem doma 2. dan nakon carskog, ali su rekli da beba ne moze doma.

----------


## sweetmint

> Na Svetom Duhu se najranije moze doma 3. dan, jer se tada provjerava da li dijete ima zuticu, odnosno, 3.dan od poroda je koncentracija bilirubina najvisa. Tako su meni rekli, ja sam trazila da idem doma 2. dan nakon carskog, ali su rekli da beba ne moze doma.


Tako je, do zadnjeg dana, tj. vizite ne znas hoces li doma zbog bebine zutice.

----------


## Zara1

meni nitko nije spominjao to za žuticu  :Undecided: 
jedino sam išla u pon. na cijepljenje i vađenje  krvi iz pete jer se to vadi 48 sati nakon poroda
čak nisam trebala potpisati da idem doma na vlastitu odgovornost ni ništa

----------


## lukava puščica

mi smo sa sv.duha nakon točno 48h pušteni. dakle može se i užicat dan ranije.

----------


## sirius

> meni nitko nije spominjao to za žuticu 
> jedino sam išla u pon. na cijepljenje i *vađenje krvi iz pete* jer se to vadi 48 sati nakon poroda
> čak nisam trebala potpisati da idem doma na vlastitu odgovornost ni ništa


 
Krv  za fenilketonuriju se vadi najmanje 72 sata nakon poroda.

----------


## Zara1

ne u varaždinu se vadi 48 sata nakon poroda
100 % provjereno

----------


## Zara1

> mi smo sa sv.duha nakon točno 48h pušteni. dakle može se i užicat dan ranije.


i kad su bebi vadili krv, prije otpusta ili?

----------


## meda

D.nisu vadili krv iz pete niti napravili test sluha jer sam trazila prijevremeni otpust (2.dan). pa sam dosla vaditi krv nakon mjesec dana u istu bolnicu, a za sluh sam se narucila na salati jer na SD to ne rade ambulantno. mislim da se moze i na Rebru.

----------


## svrcolina

> mi smo sa sv.duha nakon točno 48h pušteni. dakle može se i užicat dan ranije.


lukava, pa čestitam na bebaču :Klap:  baš sam se pitala šta je sa tobom, jesi li rodila....kako je prošao porod?

----------


## lukava puščica

> D.nisu vadili krv iz pete niti napravili test sluha jer sam trazila prijevremeni otpust (2.dan). pa sam dosla vaditi krv nakon mjesec dana u istu bolnicu, a za sluh sam se narucila na salati jer na SD to ne rade ambulantno. mislim da se moze i na Rebru.


ovo me sad brine jer meni ništa o ovome nisu rekli!!!!
znam da su mu prije otpusta (pola sata prije) vadili krv , ne znam za koju pretragu (ali nije bilirubin), a za sluh mi nitko ništa nije rekao. jel mi to treba negdje pisati u papirima?

svrcolina - da, rodila sam 22.12, super je bilo, imala sam doma trudove 2h svakih 5min kad sam došla u bolnicu sam bila otv.7 na 8 prstiju, 1h u predrađaoni, prokidanje vodenjaka i u idućih par trudova rodila!

----------


## kovrčava

> ovo me sad brine jer meni ništa o ovome nisu rekli!!!!
> znam da su mu prije otpusta (pola sata prije) vadili krv , ne znam za koju pretragu (ali nije bilirubin), a za sluh mi nitko ništa nije rekao. jel mi to treba negdje pisati u papirima?
> 
> svrcolina - da, rodila sam 22.12, super je bilo, imala sam doma trudove 2h svakih 5min kad sam došla u bolnicu sam bila otv.7 na 8 prstiju, 1h u predrađaoni, prokidanje vodenjaka i u idućih par trudova rodila!


Sluh bi trebao pisati u otpusnom pismu, L I D uho.

----------


## svrcolina

> ovo me sad brine jer meni ništa o ovome nisu rekli!!!!
> znam da su mu prije otpusta (pola sata prije) vadili krv , ne znam za koju pretragu (ali nije bilirubin), a za sluh mi nitko ništa nije rekao. jel mi to treba negdje pisati u papirima?
> 
> svrcolina - da, rodila sam 22.12, super je bilo, imala sam doma trudove 2h svakih 5min kad sam došla u bolnicu sam bila otv.7 na 8 prstiju, 1h u predrađaoni, prokidanje vodenjaka i u idućih par trudova rodila!


super, ovo je stvarno bio odličan i brz porod...baš mi je drago zbog tebe, još jednom čestitke :Klap:

----------


## lukava puščica

joj vidila sam u otpusno pismu da je napravljen test sluha. znači sve je ok. inače me paranoja malo prala, nisam bila sigurna jesu mu to napravili a vani ovih dana gruvaju petarde a malac uopće ne reagira. već sam bila na iglama jel sve ok...

svrcolina - hvala na cestitkama! porod je bio stresan, rekla sam nikad više, al kad ovako gledam te podatke koje sam napisala, stvarno je bilo kratko i učinkovito, nemam se šta žalit!

----------


## sweetmint

Lukava čestitam  :Heart: 
I super za ranije pustanje doma, ali to je sigurno bilo zbog Bozica.

----------


## lukava puščica

da, na badnjak su nas 20 otpustili. i ništa nisu napominjali da neku pretragu nisu napravili i da bi trebali naknadno pa bi prema tome valjda trebala biti mirna?

----------


## thratinchica

Rodila tamo prije 4 mjeseca, i iako sam po karakteru "ladovina"  :Cool:  moram priznati da mi je to bilo najgorih tjedan dana u zivotu.....plakala ko kisna godina 20x dnevno.....mislim da me muz te dane nije mogao prepoznati  :Grin: 
U principu svi imamo sliku o rooming in-u otprilike: jai beba,  mazenje, pazenje, cicanje, divno, krasno, al nije sve tako ruzicasto. Imaju premalo  osoblja, a imam dojam da veliki dio zaposlenih (narociti sestre) ne  vjeruju u politiku bolnice kao prijatelja djece, pa ce vam jedno  govoriti pred drugim mamama i lijecnicima, a sasvim drugo kad ostanete  nasamo. Uz to kad zovete sestru, dolazi babinjaca, al ako je nesto vezano za bebu, morate cekati da dode sestra s pedijatrije, sto u nekim slucajevima traje i po 45min....proso voz do tada (razumijem, malo ih je i ne stignu na taj broj beba i mama al tako ponekad ispadne).
Rodila sam carskim rezom i taj dan su mi doveli bebu na 10 minuta da je vidim, drzala je na rukama, a koza na kozu i prvi podoj tek slijedeci dan, kad vas dovezu na odjel. Nije lako ustajati se drugi dan nakon carskog iz kreveta, previjati bebu i nositi je, ali to se da izdrzati.

Mene nitko nije pripremio na poteskoce s dojenjem i to je bilo  ono najgore, al cim sam krocila van iz bolnice, ja sam se preporodila.

Uglavnom, ujutro ih vode na kupanje i vaganje, a ako beba gubi na tezini i nadohranu - tako je bilo s nama, drugi dan su vratili bebe u sobu a moje nema.....pitam gdje je, a sestra mi kaze: mama, vasa beba gubi na tezini, jel vi to znate? ostala je na odjelu da je nahranimo....mislim si naravno da nisam znala, mala je bila na cici i po 6 sati u komadu, unatoc bolovima, krvi koja je isla van i ragadama, i naravno da sam se u sebi nadala da dovoljno cica i da je sve ok.....
I jos sto je najgore, sestre su mi krivo pokazivale kako se beba stavlja na cicu; one pokazuju cijelu areolu, a dr Stanojevic samo bradavicu i donji dio areole sto je puno lakse postici i to je ispravno.

Uglavnom, vecina nas ocekuje da s porodom ovaj tezi dio zavrsava, al i meni i vecini mojih cura koje su tamo rodile to je bio tek pocetak.
E, da.....i nije bilo tople vode na odjelu kad sam rodila nekoliko dana jer su renovirali dio zgrade....bas zgodno..... :Evil or Very Mad: 

Al sve u svemu, zaposlenici zasluzuju pohvale, s obzirom na broj zena, beba, nase ludilo poslije poroda  :Laughing: no mame moraju biti pripremljene na sve poteskoce prije i poslije poroda, a to vecina nas nije

----------


## Deaedi

Moja cimerica i ja smo komentirale da je samo pitanje vremene kada će neka malo "labilnija" mama ili mama koju pogodi PPD, napraviti nesto sebi ili bebi. Bolje bi im bilo da stave resetke na prozore. Toliko o tituli "Bolnica prijatelj djece". 24-satni rooming-in se doslovce pretvorio u svojevrsno "silovanje" babinjaca.

----------


## meda

> da, na badnjak su nas 20 otpustili. i ništa nisu napominjali da neku pretragu nisu napravili i da bi trebali naknadno pa bi prema tome valjda trebala biti mirna?


ja mislim da bi, jer bi ti sigurno nesto napisali na otpusnom pismu, sto se toga tice jako su pedantni, ali ako nisi sigurna, lako nazoves bolnicu i pitas. 

ili ako ides na onaj prvi pregled s mjesec dana na SD, onda mozes i tada. mi smo dosli s mjesec dana i to su napravili, znaci nije kasno.

----------


## lukava puščica

ne idem na 1. pregleda s mj. dana na SD, zašto ti ideš? tamo spadaš? ja sam mislila ići tu u moj dom zdravlja kod pedijatra pa ću je pitati.

tratinčice - mislim da je tvoj dojam bolnice bio pod velikim pritiskom hormona, sve što si opisala je istinito ali meni je kao takvo bilo skroz ok. pročitala sam ovdje na forumu kakva je situacija, odvagivala hoću li na SD ili Vinogradsku upravo radi roominga i ova ovdje iskustva su mi pomogla da si u glavi složim što mogu očekivati. kad sam došla tamo nisam ničim bila iznenađena, eventualno svojom reakcijom kako mi je ustvari dobro  :Wink: 
al doduše moram priznati situacija u odnosu na prije 3 god nije značajno drugačija. sad su bebe s mamama i preko noći i u onom periodu kad su posjete (a prije su ih odnosili od 0-5 ujutro, jutarnje kupanje i za vrijeme posjeta). nije bitna razlika.

----------


## Leni

> Moja cimerica i ja smo komentirale da je samo pitanje vremene kada će neka malo "labilnija" mama ili mama koju pogodi PPD, napraviti nesto sebi ili bebi. Bolje bi im bilo da stave resetke na prozore. Toliko o tituli "Bolnica prijatelj djece". 24-satni rooming-in se doslovce pretvorio u svojevrsno "silovanje" babinjaca.


sad kad si ovo napisala, stvarno mi to je proletilo mozgom dok sam bila gore.. još mi stoji u pamćenju onaj širom otvoren prozor , malac koji vrišti i ja poremećenih hormona...  :Sad: 

unatoč svemu, rodila sam 2008 i opet mislim ići na Sv. Duh... važnije mi je bilo da porod protekne u redu...a svi doktori s kojima sam se tada susrela su bili iznimni i iznad svi očekivanja.. a tih par dana na babinjačama koji traju i traju i traju nekako ipak uspjemo izdržati... ipak smo mi žene.... muški to ne bi mogli  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## bucka

ja se kao malo premišljam oko vinogradske i sv. duha, ali me prilično frka nakon svega pročitanog.
btw. niku rodila u vinogradskoj oko 8i45, a nakon toga vidjela ju tek oko 17-18h.
nikakav prvi podoj, prsa na prsa...

----------


## thratinchica

ma nemoj se obeshrabriti, to sto je beba bila cijelo vrijeme sa mnom meni nije predstavljalo problem, nego nisam imala mlijeka, dobila ragade, ona gubi na tezini, imala zuticu, pa smo proveli tjedan dana gore  :Rolling Eyes: . da smo isli doma 4. dan meni bi bilo sve ok, taaaman za izdrzati ali 7 dana tamo ipak mi je bilo too much....jednostavno sam htjela muza uz nas, biti doma, u svom stanu, u svom krevetu i toplu vodu za tusiranje.....al bitno da je s bebacicom bilo sve ok  :Klap: .
A uz to mislim da su lijecnici tamo iznimno dobri. Narocito dr Matijevic  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Bila sam sigurna da zelim ic na na SD roditi ovog bebolinca ali sad me malo strah kad citam vase price...A i pricala sam s ginekologicom, kojoj stvarno vjerujem i dosad se stvarno pokazala kao zena kojoj je jako drzi do npr. sto manje uzv-a, sto manje vaginalnih pregleda...znaci nije neka "old school" Dojenje joj je takoder jako bitno ali...Kao sto rekoh, spomenem ja njoj SD i pita ona mene dal ja znam da je gore roomin in. Jasno da znam, zato i zelim gore. Ali veli ona da to i nije bas tako bajno, da joj puno zena prica da im je bilo tesko, ako ne place njihova beba place od cimerice, nema spavanja, nema odmora... Doduse tako ce mi doma biti, ne ocekujem spavanje, imam vec jedno dijete, znam sto me ceka, rekla sam joj da bi najvise isla zbog dojenja jer su mi malca prosli put nadohranjivali  dana i 2 noci, nakon toga svaki put kad bi ga odnjeli i bilo mi je tesko dojiti kad smo dosli doma. Vjerujem da je to imalo veze s tim sto nam je nakraju dojenje propalo, ok, imam i ja veze s tim, al ovaj put zelim uspjeti, i ne zelim da moja beba jede adaptirano uopce!
Al eto, bas me malo strah, ako mi nece ic dojenje da mi, kako vi i same kazete, nece imati tko pokazati, pomoci...a ja stvarno zelim dojiti, dojiti i samo dojiti.

----------


## thratinchica

meni je ovo prvi bebac i sv duh je bio jedina opcija. da me netko pitao tjedan dana nakon poroda gdje cu sl put, rekla bi tamo vise nikad, al sad hladne glave razmisljam da naravno opet bi, jer jednostavno smatram da su lijecnici vrhunski, topli, brizni, isto tako i sestre.
Ali napominjem, treba se pripremiti na druge poteskoce a to je meni nije bilo ustajanje iz kreveta nakon carskog, nosenje bebe, plac, nego pocetak tog dojenja....al nakon sto smo dosli doma, i kad sam postavila stvari onako kako sam smatrala ispravno (izdajala sam se 2 dana da ragade zarastu jer je moja mala pirana uvijek na brzinu lovila cicu, tako da ju je krivo primala i dovoljno je svega par sekundi krivog polozaja da te ozlijedi....a ona je znala na cici provesti i po par sati u komadu prva 3 tjedna) sve super, cacamo ko veliki, podoj se nakon 4 tjedna skratio na 10ak minuta i sve super. al treba izdrzati.
Uz to, bilo mi je lakse kad me patronazna pitala kako mi je bilo na sv duhu....ja se malo pojadala  :Grin: , a ona na to kaze da joj mnoge mame dolaze uplakane nakon poroda, iscrpljene, nije ono sto su mislile.....bilo mi je lakse jer sam mislila da sam ja pukla ko kokica al ocito nisam jedna  :Cool: 
Al ipak kazem, sl put opet tamo, narocito ako ostanes 3-4 dana, to je taman da ne puknes  :Smile:

----------


## lukava puščica

tratinčice - to je onda 2. stvar ako ste bile 7 dana. ja sam napisala da sam bila 48h. i to mi je bilo dosta, zato sam tražila doma. zato meni i nije bilo tako traumatično, kako god da je bilo. a cimerica i vizita i dreke mi je bilo dosta već nakon 1. dana. tako da te kužim. i koma je ako se nešto zakomplicira s bebom ili ako mlijeko ne dolazi, onda je stvarno pakleno.
curama koje se premišljaju bi preporučila SD ubog izvrsnih doktora i babica i ako udete imale sreće da se nakon poroda ništa ne zakomplicira, otići ćete doma s nekakvim znanjem o dojenju, što vam se nakon ostalih bolnica neće posrećiti.

----------


## sierra

Ali mene sam zanima šta oni daju djeci ujutro kad ih idu prat i radit testove? Luka je uvijek došao i spavao cijeli dan,prepremiran....a jednom sam isprobavala dojiti jer tad još nisam znala uvalit mu sisu,i pozvala sam sestre,onda je Luka plakao i ona je rekla da nemože tak,odvela ga je da mu da nešto kaj mi je samo promrmljala,kad se vratio opet je bio miran.......

----------


## kovrčava

Znaju dati malo glukoze na špricu.

----------


## Lili75

*thratinchice*, samo ću reći da te potpuno razumijem. 
Ona majka koja nije rodila na carski, imala rooming-in i ostala duže od predviđenih 4-5 dana, ne može niti zamisliti koliko iscrpljujuće je to kad imaš sve gore navedeno u paketu.
I ja koja sam u životu fakat stabilna i čvrsta sam pukla ko kokica, i rekla si nikad više ja sam bila hodajući zombi izašla sam nakon 9 dana (zbog trombova) nemam pojma kako je to moj organizam izdržao.

A opet, sljedeći put bih opet otišla na Sv.Duh zbog doktora i sestara, i silnog znanja i samopouzdanja koje su mi usadili nakon što sam napustila bolnicu. Dojili smo punih 15 mjeseci i znala sam sve kako s bebom.

U međuvremenu sam operirala vene i nadam se da ću sljedeći put napustit bolnicu 5. dan jer ne znam što bi me moglo zadržat predugih 9 dana pogotovo ako budem morala na carski.

----------


## Lili75

*lukava puščica*, dobro da si pojasnila koliko dugo si bila na rooming-inu jer zapravo je 3. dan onaj kritični 1. skok u razvoju tad sve bebe plaču u glas, a majke ne znaju za sebe od umora i nespavanja. koliko sam shvatila ti si već tada otišla iz bolnice a ne znam ni jesi li rodila na carski, tad je stvarno preteško uopće se podići a kamoli previjati bebu, namjestiti se u odgovarajući položaj za dojenje,...
iznenadilo me s kojom lakoćom pišeš o rooming-in (zvučalo mi je skoro kao odmor,a to još nikad nisam čula) ali sad mi je jasno jer vidim da si bila samo 2 dana.

Curke, nemojte se premišljati SD je stavrno pravi izbor, vidite da to kažemo i mi koje smo prošle sve i svašta.

----------


## zarrin

> Ali mene sam zanima šta oni daju djeci ujutro kad ih idu prat i radit testove? Luka je uvijek došao i spavao cijeli dan,prepremiran....a jednom sam isprobavala dojiti jer tad još nisam znala uvalit mu sisu,i pozvala sam sestre,onda je Luka plakao i ona je rekla da nemože tak,odvela ga je da mu da nešto kaj mi je samo promrmljala,kad se vratio opet je bio miran.......


moj se nije skidao s cice tih 3 dana npr. ma mislim da ti im ne da ju oni ništa, dapače, bilo je nekoliko mama koje nisu baš bile na ti s dojenjem pa su tražile da im hrane djecu na što su neke sestre šiznule

----------


## thratinchica

Dohranjuju ih ako postoji potreba. Tako je bilo s mojom, 3. dan nakon vaganja kad su skuzili da gubi na tezini su je zadrzali da je nahrane, a kad bi provela i po nekoliko sati na cici a onda nastavila plakati bi ponudili da je nahrane, ja pristala nekoliko puta jer mi je bila nepodnosljiva pomisao da je bebica gladna  :Rolling Eyes: . Neke sestre to rade skrivecki....kao da je zabranjeno.....taj dio mi nije jasan. A koriste *** (ja pitala, zelim sve znati  :Cool: ).

----------


## thratinchica

> *thratinchice*, samo ću reći da te potpuno razumijem.


Vidim netko ko me u potpunosti razumije  :Wink:

----------


## zarrin

> Dohranjuju ih ako postoji potreba. Tako je bilo s mojom, 3. dan nakon vaganja kad su skuzili da gubi na tezini su je zadrzali da je nahrane, a kad bi provela i po nekoliko sati na cici a onda nastavila plakati bi ponudili da je nahrane, ja pristala nekoliko puta jer mi je bila nepodnosljiva pomisao da je bebica gladna . Neke sestre to rade skrivecki....kao da je zabranjeno.....taj dio mi nije jasan. A koriste *** (ja pitala, zelim sve znati ).


eto vidiš, kaj je moguće da se tamo stvari tak mijenjaju brzo, prije dvije godine kada samja rodila gore nije bilo govora o dohrani, već samo:"mama stavite bebu na cicu ak treba i cijeli dan tako..." moja je cimerica plakala 3 dana jer nisu se nikako ona i beba sa cicanjem uspjele snaći,sestre su joj stvarno stalno  dolazile pomagati namjestiti bebu na cicu al nisu dohranjivale.

----------


## Diami

Ja sam rodila prije 2g i 2mj gore i isto je bilo - ako postoji potreba (preveliki gubitak na težini, više od 10%) onda su dohranjivali (i mog K su dohranjivali, dr. Stanojević mi objašnjavao zašto). 

Ono što sam ja tada zaključila je da kao da imaju strah ispuniti mamama koje su imale teži porod odn. imaju teži oporavak, loše se osjećaju ili slabo - želju da npr. na neko vrijeme odnesu bebe u dječju sobu. 

Ja sam bila 5 dana tamo, vaginalni porod ali s dva velika puknuća i epiziotomijom, imala poprilične bolove, ali nisam imala problema s rooming-in-om. Čitala sam unaprijed na raznim forumima, pripremila se donekle što me čeka, očekivala da će bebe plakati, mame biti iscrpljene, pa nekak nisam imala prevelika očekivanja. 

Vjerujem da je ipak dosta teže nakon carskog, jer je to još teže nego i ovo moje s milijun šavova, ipak je to operacija trbušne šupljine. Tu se onda osjeti nedostatak osoblja odn. njihova prezatrpanost poslom... 

A i to s dojenjem bi mogli malo unificirati priče, nekad sam imala dojam da svak priča svoju verziju... Sad idem ponovno tamo, al sam svašta prošla s K (koji još uvijek pomalo doji) pa se tog dijela više ne bojim toliko, samo se nadam da će sve proći ok.

----------


## Sani1612

Oba djeteta sam rodila na Sv. duhu i priča je bila jednaka. Bebe nisu nadohranjivali, bar ne da bi ja to primjetila. Karla sam rodila prije 5 mjeseci i samnom u sobi je bila curka koja se jako mučila s dojenjem..beba je plakala,ona je nudila dojku ali,osim jedne sestre, nije imala ni pomoć ni podršku. Znali su doći u noći po bebu, rekli su joj da će je smiriti oni kad ne zna ona...vratili su je nakon 10 min i malena je nekih 2 sata bila mirna. Rekli su mami da je nisu hranili..tak da stvarno ne znam čime su je smirili?!

----------


## ivarica

pjevusenjem

----------


## emira

Pa da li su bebe nadohranili ili ne možete vidjeti po bijelom jeziku od gustog adaptiranog mlijeka. 
D. su jednom odveli na "vaganje" popodne jer je kao dosta pao na težini i vratili ga sa bijelim jezikom i skorenim mlijekom oko usta. Nisu rekli da su ga nadohranili, ali sam sama skužila. Nisam dramila, jer mi je već počelo dolazit mlijeko taj dan i sutra dan smo išli doma. Eto to mu je bio 1. i jedini put da je probao AD.

----------


## Diami

Da li trenutno prave probleme oko naručivanja ako ne spadate pod njihovo područje?

----------


## Deaedi

> Da li trenutno prave probleme oko naručivanja ako ne spadate pod njihovo područje?


Kad sam ja zvala da se naručim nitko me nije pitao gdje stanujem. Samo sam rekla kada trebam doći i kod kojeg doktora.

----------


## chora

ja sam rodila tamo 12.07.2010.

sad kad razmislim opet bi išla tamo.

Porod mi nije bio ni u pola bolan kao što sam očekivala i to je ono prvo kaj me oduševilo!!! TO JE TO?!?!?!
bez epiduralne.
Primalja BILJANA...HVALA 

No imam i neke zamjerke, a to je 
1.Došla na hitnu ginekologiju a jedna grozna sestra, mrgudna mi veli "da imate trudove ne biste mogli stajati na nogama" i sporo je prolazilo dok je zaista pozvala dotoricu a ja se grčim na hodniku.
2.Gurnu ti usred trudova neki papir da potpišeš, nemaš pojma kaj je to ....ali od bolova sam potpisala.
3. izbuše mi vodenjak i doktor studentima govori prije toga "sad čemo JOJ izbušiti vodenjak". Kao da sam pas kod veterinara :Smile:  Kao da sam objekt.
4.Tražim epiduralnu ( za koju su mu tjedan prije rekli da ju samo tražim i dobit ću) i dr.veli "ne može! To vama ne treba"
5. Nemam mlijeka, beba na sisi 3 dana na onom uskom krevetu, samo kaj jadan nije pao s njega.nisam sklopila ni oka....dok mame u sobi samnom spavaju i djeca im u krevetičima. Mali je pao 450g u 3 dana pa su ga nahranili. Malo je dehidrirao. TO MI JE BILO NAJGORE!!!
6.potpora dojiljama nije dobra, rutinska je....malo te obiđu, a moj problem kaj nema mlijeka ostaje meni.
7. Inaće ne jedem meso.....ali tamo sam ga jela ko luda, od gladi....obroci mali, hrana neprimjerena za dojilje.

plakala sam par puta, i bojala sam se ako dobije mali žuticu da ne znam kak ću izdržati produljeni boravak tamo....ali to je bilo moje psihičko stanje uzdrmano nespavanjem, umorom....., da je lako...nije..ali to je valjda majčinstvo.

djelomice mislim da je sestrama taj rooming in super jer imaju manje posla s bebama
Išla bi opet tamo,radi dojenja, bliskosti prvih dana s bebom.....bez obzira na napor to je NEPROCJENJIVO

----------


## Deaedi

> 5. Nemam mlijeka, beba na sisi 3 dana na onom uskom krevetu, samo kaj jadan nije pao s njega.nisam sklopila ni oka....dok mame u sobi samnom spavaju i djeca im u krevetičima.


Da, nekim mamama vise odgovara da su djeca s njima na krevetu, a nekima da su u onim kreveticima. 
Ja sam se pak cudila kako se mame usude spavati sa bebama na uskim krevetima, da im beba ne padne. Svatko procijeni sto je bolje i sigurnije za dijete.

Npr. ja sam kada sam malenog stavila do sebe u krevet, dovukla premetalicu do kreveta s njegove strane, na opce "odusevljenje" sestara.

----------


## chora

nije stvar da mi je to odgovaralo...nego je stvar da je mali stalno plakao...od gladi valjda....
neki dan je napunio 6 mjeseci...i pogodi kako spava svaku noč...samnom naravno :Smile: 

bio je nešto bolestan pa je sa nepunih mjesec dana završio u Vinogradskoj...i tamo je bilo pravilo "cicanje svaka 3 sata". Mali se naplakao ko nikad. naime...oni su valjda "neprijatelji djece" za razliku od ovih na Sv.Duhu koji su kao "Prijatelji djece" te imaju spiku "dojite na zahtjev"....
I još su me špotali kak sam bebu navikla na cicu, da nema reda i sl.
neka se struka dogovori

----------


## Lutonjica

trebalo bi svima koji forsiraju hranjenje po rasporedu uvesti i samima takvo hranjenje. dakle, smiju jesti recimo svaka 4 sata. pa ako su gladni prije toga, moraju svejedno čekati da prođe 4 sata. a ako nisu gladni, onda moraju na silu jesti jer su prošla 4 sata. reda mora biti!

----------


## Sani1612

Potpisujem ivaricu za pjevušenje...Ma kužim ja da su malenu nadohranili, ali malo je bedasto od njih da onda to ne kažu mami.

----------


## Diami

Evo samo za info, naručila sam se danas i nisu me pitali za adresu/ulicu, samo koji tjedan trudnoće i očekivani datum poroda.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Rodila sam u svibnju 2009. i pitali su me za adresu i kvart i za pregled i kad sam došla na porod. 

Imaju jako velike gužve, pa im je to valjda način za smanjenej broja  :Sad: 

I druge cure su mi rekle da uglavnom pitaju.

----------


## arena

Eto, sada se i ja nakon postavljenog pitanja mogu pohvaliti sa friškim iskustvom otprije točno dva mjeseca. Sada to izgleda ovako; zadovoljna sam i s ovim iskustvom, iako je sve teklo prilično drugačije od prvog poroda. U bolnicu sam stigla u 8 navečer, bila je prilična gužva, ali sam imala sreće da sam pogodila dobru ekipu pa nije bilo nervoznih faca i bili su stavrno savršeni prema meni kada je to bilo najpotrebnije, onih zadnjih sat vremena su bili uz mene i vodili me korak po korak strpljivo prema cilju. Rodio se naš prekrasni sinčič Matej i sve je prošlo odlično! 
A sad o detaljima koje sam pitala: 
- rooming in se primjenjuje doslovno 24 sata s tim da bebicu odvedu ujutro oko 6 na kupanje i ostalo i vrate je oko 8.30h; u to se vrijeme taman možeš otuširati i doručkovati;
- epiduralnu nisam mogla dobiti, jer se porod odvijao tijekom noći pa anesteziologinja nije bila dostupna, ali mi je rečeno da sam došla popodne ili ujutro da bih je bez problema dobila. Kasnije sam čula od cimerice kako su je njoj naredno jutro ponudili bez da je ona išta pitala;
- nisam vidjela nikakve lopte u predrađaoni, ista je kao priej 5 godina bez ikakvih dodatnih pomagala;
- stolovi u rađaoni su noviji, ali nema nikakvog stolčića, rađaš u u ležećem ili poluležećem položaju;
- nakon poroda sm bebicu odmah nakon što su je umotali u pelenu dobila na prsa i mogle smo se maziti punih 45 min, nakon toga sam ležala 2 sata u hodniku ispred boksa te su me nakon toga prenijeli dole u sobu i odmah mi donijeli bebicu;
- epiziotomije nije bilo, samo par unutarnjih šavova, stavrno se trude oko toga da ne režu i tu imam samo riječi pohvale; isti sam dan sjedila i na taj način dojila svoje dijete; i još da napomenem kako mi je bebica imala 4,120 i 54 cm i nisu me rezali;
- ukoliko ne doneseš pelene i kremicu za bebu i vlažne maramice, sve se to nalazi u hodniku ispred sobe i moćete se slobodno poslužiti;
- iznimno se trude oko dojenja i svakog je trenutka moguće pozvati sestru koja će ti oko toga pomoći; neke su ljubaznije, a neke malo manje, ali dolaze odmah po pozivu;
- suprug može prisustvovati porodu bez problema; nitko nas nije pitao za nikakvu potvrdu i pozvali su ga čim su me smjestili u boks. Za vrijeme boravka u predrađaoni povremeno sam slobodno izlazila kod njega vani i nitko me zbog toga nije krivo gledao;
- i da, samo sam pri dolasku na prvi pregled u ambulantu imala upit vezano za mjesto stanovanja i sestra je promrmljala kako tu ne pripadam, ali nitko mi to poslije nije spomenuo i niti sam zbog toga imala ikakvih problema.

Uglavnom, još jedno lijepo i predivno iskustvo !!!

----------


## iva1602

a jel istina da ako muž ne ide na porod, poslije ga puste unutra da se malo pomazi s bebom? nakon poroda mislim? 

ja sam svoje prvo dijete rodila u merkuru, i sad kad sam dr put bila trudna i s jako velikim komplikacijama merkur mi se kao bolnica jako zamjerio jer su me slali na sv duh i nisu znali kaj bi sa mnom... kad sam došla gore ko da sam došla u neku drugu državu a ne bolnicu i nisam mogla vjerovati koliko su tamo i doktori i sestre ljubazni i susretljivi.... osjećala sam sigurnost i mada je trudnoća loše završila nažalost, odlučila sam kad opet budem trudna i ak će sve biti ok idem gore na SD roditi.... 

ljudski faktor mi je zbilja bitan, sve ostalo je manje bitno....a čini mi se da su gore liječnici vrlo stručni, upoznala sam dr.Hafnera koji je predobar dijagnostičar ...

----------


## bibai

> a jel istina da ako muž ne ide na porod, poslije ga puste unutra da se malo pomazi s bebom? nakon poroda mislim?


Mog su pozvali. 
On sam nikad ne bi tražio.

----------


## iva1602

> Mog su pozvali. 
> On sam nikad ne bi tražio.


Pa to je baš lijepo!

meni su u zajčevoj kad sam 1put rodila pozvali muža na hodnik i tamo smo bili skupa.... bebu je vidio samo preko stakla na 2 min  :Sad:

----------


## lukava puščica

i mog muža su pozvali naknadno  u rađaonicu pa smo se mazili s bebom i naslikavali.

----------


## intui 290

moj je bio od prvog trena sa nama  pa poslje do dolaska u sobu...

----------


## Diami

Ja se nadam da ne budu zabranili zbog gripe prisustvo na porodu. Mm bi bio sa mnom, bio je i prvi put, sreća pa imam još mjesec dana, do tada će se valjda i smiriti već malo cijela ta strka. 

Nego, jel ima neki raspored za trudničku ambulantu, jel zna netko možda tko je četvrtkom popodne?

----------


## lukava puščica

četvrtkom popodne ti je "moja" doktorica - erceg ivkošić - jako ugodna žena a i super je što nikad (od moja 3 pregleda kod nje) nije bila gužva kao što je ujutro. i došla mi je žena na porod kad sam rađala (valjda su je zvali iz rađaone) - baš lijepo.

----------


## intui 290

> Pa to je baš lijepo!
> 
> meni su u zajčevoj kad sam 1put rodila pozvali muža na hodnik i tamo smo bili skupa.... bebu je vidio samo preko stakla na 2 min


 pa zašto iva nejde muž s tobom??

----------


## iva1602

> pa zašto iva nejde muž s tobom??


nisam ti ja trudna... bila sam al sam imala pobačaj nažalost, ali planiram za ubuduće rodit na sv duhu ako Bog da...

a muž nije išao ni 1.put... jednostavno nije on za to i nije htio,ja ga nisam ni prisiljavala... al ovo mi zvuči super ako muža na SD puste u sobu nakon poroda.

----------


## intui 290

aha ja sam mislila da si već trudna kad sam čitala da stalno pišeš o porodu,bebi i sl.pa sam mislila..ja neznam kaj bi ja bez muža na porodu a i inače on mi je uvjek tu kad se hoću odmorit kavica ovo ono on uvjek uskoči.

----------


## arena

Da, suprug ostaje s tobom i bebicom cijelo ono vrijeme nakon poroda dok ste još sa bebicom u boksu i mazite se. A nakon što su bebicu odnijeli i mene smjestili u hodnik ispred boksa da čekam prebačaj u sobu, sami su me pitali da li želim da mi zovu supruga da mi pravi društvo dok me ne prebace u sobu.

----------


## Diami

> četvrtkom popodne ti je "moja" doktorica - erceg ivkošić - jako ugodna žena a i super je što nikad (od moja 3 pregleda kod nje) nije bila gužva kao što je ujutro. i došla mi je žena na porod kad sam rađala (valjda su je zvali iz rađaone) - baš lijepo.


Joj super, puno hvala na odgovoru. Meni taman i paše ovako popodne jer onda muž može preuzeti starijeg bez kemijanja.  :Smile:

----------


## jgrizan

Znate li možda da li dr. Matijević ima ambulantu popodne?

----------


## anna24

Eto, malo čitam o iskustvima sa Svetog Duha... Ipak od mog poroda prošlo je tri i pol godine i vidim da se dosta toga promijenilo, jer kad sam ja rodila, bebica nije bila 24 sata samnom, ali vidim da je to sada tako... :Very Happy: 
Nekako ne vejrujem da bi MM htio prisustvovati porodu, jer mislim da bi onda imali više posla sa njim, nego samnom  :Grin: , ali nema veze, bitno da se možemo pomaziti nakon poroda (nadam se da će nam dopustiti)
Isto tako, ni ja ne pripadam na Sveti Duh, iskreno nisam ni prvi put, ali nisu radili nikakve probleme, dapače svi su bili ljubazni i pomogli mi kad god mi je nešto zatrebalo (valjda će i sad biti tako).  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Franciska75

Amo jos malo o friškim iskustvima!  :Smile:

----------


## priscila

Da, da, molimo najfriškija iskustva iz 2011. g.  :Grin:

----------


## Franciska75

Što sve treba ponijeti? Mogu nositi svoje spavaćice? pelene za bebu? Što?
THANKS

----------


## maine coon

> Što sve treba ponijeti? Mogu nositi svoje spavaćice? pelene za bebu? Što?
> THANKS


Možeš nositi svoje spavaćice, ali i ne moraš, jer oni daju svoje one bijele, bila sam nedavno na trudničkom tečaju tamo, a frendica je nedavno rodila tamo i kaže da je bolje da prvi dan ostanemo u njihovoj spavaćici jer se dosta krvari i te spavaćice se bacaju, pa ću ja tako napraviti, ostala 2 dana bit ću u svojim spavaćicama. Za bebu trebaš ponijeti jednokratne pelene, bar 10-ak komada, vlažne maramice i kremu za guzu. Što te još zanima?

----------


## Sani1612

Franciska75 ja sam rodila 2010. ali sumnjam da se otada puno promijenilo. Nosila sam svoju spavaćicu jer mi je u njoj ugodnije, ali bilo je dosta i njihovih. Uglavnom, kako je tebi lakše. Uzela sam pelene, kremu za guzu i tetra pelene. Ako je bilo tople vode kada se pokakao oprala bih ga a ako ne brisala sam vlažnim maramicama. Ja sam osobno nosila dosta ručnika jer je bio osmi mjesec i jako vruće tak da su mi dobro došli.

----------


## maine coon

Za bebu treba jednokratne pelene, vlažne maramice, krema za guzu i koja tetra pelena. Što se spavaćica tiče-možeš njihove, a možeš i svoje. Bila nedavno na tečaju gore pa ako te još što zanima,  pitaj.

----------


## Franciska75

Hvala curke!
Prvo sam rodila u Merkuru, pa ne znam za proceduru rooming in, što treba i kako...
Što je sa prematanjem pupka?
Budući su me šivali u tri sloja i duuugo (malac je bio od 4,5 kila), nisam se mogla pomaknuti danima. Pomognu li sestre? Ja sam nakon poroda dobila temp i nisu mi dali da ga dojim dok mi nakon 1-2 dana nije pala temp. Kako je tu?
Nosim i jednokratne i tetra i svedsku za široko povijanje?
Koliko nas je u sobi?
Svašta me zanima!
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maine coon

*Franciska75*,

rooming in - bebaći ću s nama 24h, uzimaju ih jedino ujutro od 7-9 na vaganje, kupanje, presvlačenje. U tom periodu mi se trebamo istuširati, doručkovati i vizita bude. Dojenje se definitivno potiče i pomaže sestra s uputama i brošurom, ovisno o gužvi. Oko 10h je vizita pedijatra, a bebe sestre presvlače 2-3x dnevno, ovisno o gužvi i potrebi svake trudnice (pogotovo ako je bio carski, epiziotomija), inače bebu odnose samo jednom tijekom boravka u bolnici na naš zahtjev na duži period ako nam je silno potreban odmor. Bebe možemo presvlačiti na krevetu, ali imaju u sobi komode za presvlačenje. Bebe spavaju u krevetićima uz naš krevet. Švedska pelena ti ne treba - pedijatar će nam reći da li je potrebno ili ne široko povijanje po izlasku iz bolnice. U sobi smo po 3 rodilje. Posjete od 4-5. Sestre pomažu i dolaze na poziv.
Prematanje pupka - ne preporučuju ništa, očistiti pupak i održavati ga suhim te prekriti sterilnom gazom, po potrebi octenisept sprej, ali to će procijeniti i patronažna sestra koja ti dođe doma.
Robicu za bebu i tebe za izlazak iz bolnice nam donose na dan kad izlazimo.
Zanima li te još što, pitaj. Na tečaju su nam predavali anesteziolog, ginekolog, primalja, pedijatar i fizijatar.

----------


## Sani1612

Sobe su sa tri kreveta, ali nekad ako je gužva bude i četiri. Kada sam rodila malu bilo nas je četiri, a malog samo dvije. Ja sam imala temperaturu nulti i prvi dan oba poroda i dojila sam najnormalnije. Švedska pelena ti ne treba jer u biti bebu premataš i zamataš isto kao i oni. Na otpustu će ti reći sve za povijanje, tj. ako je sve u redu reći će ti da s povijanjem čekaš do prvog pregleda. Pupak premataju sestre ujutro kod njege bebe. Što se tiče pomoći..ima sestara koje žele pomoći a ima i onih koje tome nisu sklone.

----------


## Franciska75

Hvala curke! Znači, roba za mene i bebe je kod sestara? Kad im to predam? Pakiram odvojeno od spavaćica, uložaka...? Ako je sve OK, koliko se bude gore?

----------


## maine coon

> Hvala curke! Znači, roba za mene i bebe je kod sestara? Kad im to predam? Pakiram odvojeno od spavaćica, uložaka...? Ako je sve OK, koliko se bude gore?


Ako misliš na robu u kojoj ti i beba idete doma,to ti se donese na dan kad izlaziš iz bolnice, onaj tko dođe po tebe, nema potrebe da je odmah pakiraš. Ako je uredan porod 3 dan se ide doma, ne računajući dan kad si se porodila.

----------


## kovrčava

Robu za tebe i bebu donesu ti kada ideš doma (suprug...) i to predaju sestri i onda se ti i beba odijevate u maloj sobici, sestra sređuje bebu , a ti sebe, nakon normalnog poroda 3 dana ostaješ, carski rez 5 dana, a  ako imaš sreće 4 dana.

----------


## migulica

Mi bili dva tjedna. M imala malu tezinu i jako su padali na tezini jer su bili preslabi za dojenje. Brinula sam se u potpunosti o bebama 2 dan od CR. To je koma jer pomoci i nema. U ta dva tjedna sam dobro upila situaciju. Odlicne su (i jako pomazu) sestra Branka, Ana, Ana, Vlatka, Snježane obje i jos neka koju sam propustila. Sve je ok ak su bebe dobro, ali ak nesto ne valja vide se velike rupe u ideji 24 h boravka s bebom. Ja sam odbijala nebulozne ideje pojedinih sestara koje i nisu bile bas jako agilne oko beba.

----------


## maine coon

Da, vjerujem da ti nije bilo lako, tim više jer si imala cr, a k tome još i blizanci, svugdje je lijepo ako je s bebama sve dobro nakon poroda i rodiljama, a koji su minusi koje si doživjela?

----------


## migulica

Kod navedenih je sve funkcioniralo ko ura, a druge sam morala loviti da mi nahrane bebe. Jedna je toliko zakazala da smo kasnili sa hranjenjem nekoliko sati a kad ti beba ima 1800gr koliko je M imala, svaki detalj je vazan. Ista mi je htjela uzeti bebu i staviti na odjel te ih vagati nakon svakog podoja/hranjenja. Odbila sam ju glatko. Dakle u 2 tjedna sam jedva M dovukla na 2 kg. U sl dva tjedna doma oboje su dobili po 700Gr! Moje mlijeko, hranjeni bocom, spricom i dojenjem. Eto.

----------


## migulica

nisam napisala, hranjeni su spricom u bolnici, mojim izdojenim mlijekom.

----------


## lukava puščica

migulice svaka ti čast!
kako si se nakon CR uspjela brinuti o 2 bebe???

----------


## maine coon

*migulica*,
da, to nije pohvalno nikako, toga je i mene strah, da mi dijete ne bude gladno, a jesi li se požalila pedijatru kod vizite, ne znaš što je gore, žaliti se ili šutjeti, nekako se i preživi 3-4 dana u bolnici, ali 2 tjedna koliko ste vas troje bili je dugo, a ključno vrijeme za normalnu uspostavu rutine tebe i dječice. Na tečaju su nam rekli kako rade, ali da nažalost odstupanja i propusti postoje, ovisno o prioritetima i gužvi, tim je sad gore što i oni ratuju s resornim ministarstvom za svoja prava i materijalna sredstva za normalan rad. Mislim da opet daju u datom trenutku sve od sebe da naprave sve kako treba. Jesi li pitala sestre zašto je tolika rupa bila između hranjenja?

----------


## migulica

Aaa. Svi redom su me culi. Dr Stanojevic je do u detalj bio upoznat s mojim razmisljanjima o programu rooming in. Sestre takodjer. One imaju doista jako puno posla, ali stvari uvijek kod istih nisu klapale. Kao i svugdje ili radis ili ne. A jos te usput ubijaju u pojam, kao ne trudis se i treba ti o djeci "bolje skrbiti". Brus! Sva sreca da sam da se nisam dala. Kazem program je podnosljiv 3 dana, ali poticajan nikako nije. 2 tjedna je ubitacan. No jos jednom HVALA sestrama koje su nam pomogle. A kako sam se brinula o bebama nakon cr? Ne znam, jesam. Luda majka.  :Smile:  i nisu ni sekundu bili bez mene.

----------


## Lili75

*migulica*, svaka čast! ja sam nakon CR zbog tromba ostala 9 dana, nisam znala za sebe i kako sam uopće stajala na nogama, nakon 9 noći nespavanja, bile nas po tri u sobi + 3 bebe,stalno je netko plakao, bila sam hodajući zombi.

ne znam di sam snagu crpila al eto opet idem na SD jer ono čemu su me naučili u bolnici sumnjam da bi me naučili negdje drugdje tako dobro (dojenje + sva druga briga oko bebe).

što se mene tiče imaju same pohvale...

----------


## Lili75

tema roomin-in u ovakvim uvjetima e to je jedna druga priča...

al eto opet idem k njima  :Smile:  iako sam 2009. rekla: Nikad više!

----------


## migulica

Ja sam jos mjesec dana prije poroda zavrsila na patologiji trudnoce. Od lezanja sam sva atrofirala. Bilo je grozno, znam da sam uvijek docekala budna prvi jutarnji bus za Luksice u 4.10. Zato kad se M i V danas dernjaju kad su gladni, ja sam sretna. Tam su bili kao usahle biljke.

----------


## Franciska75

Šta sad? Je li tamo dobro  ili loše? :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

SD ti je super (u odnosu na druge bolnice pogotovo).

----------


## tinaka

> Šta sad? Je li tamo dobro  ili loše?


Ovisi od osobe do osobe. Meni je bilo super, jednoj mojoj cimerici grozno, drugoj tak-tak... pa sad...  :Wink:

----------


## migulica

Upravo tako. Meni se mogucnost izbora drasticno smanjila saznanjem da nosim blizance. Ja sam sanjala Varazdin...a odradila sv. Duh.

----------


## nevena

** 




> Šta sad? Je li tamo dobro ili loše?


ovisi sta ocekujes od rodilista. Ako zelis prirodan porod (onoliko koliko je to moguce u bolnici) i biti maksimalno sa bebom i raditi sve sam oko bebe i biti po noci sa bebom onda je dobar.  ja sam tamo rodila dva puta i zadovoljna sam bila. Od svih rodilista u zgb mislim da je SD najvise baby frendly. Mada ima i tu prostora na napredak...

----------


## Lili75

i da ako želiš dojiti, uz sve što su ti navele curke, SD je najbolji izbor.

----------


## Vrijeska

ocjena 4, osim ako te ne zapadne ležanje nakon poroda u sobi na patologiji - k-a-t-a-s-t-r-o-f-a!!
Dobila sam slom živaca čim su me smjestili u tu sobu s prozorom koji gleda na neku rupu između 4 zida i gdje konstatno guguču golubovi; do wc-a i kupaonice moraš se prošetati sa svim stvarima kroz cijelu čekaonicu u kojoj su posjetitelji.
U sobi od cca 6 kvadrata - 4 kreveta i 4 krevetića; imaš samo prostor za stati između kreveta - i to samo ako je žena do 90kg; deblje žene vjerojatno ne stavljaju tamo jer ne bi niti stale; držiš bebu na krevetu, a sestra ti stavi tacnu s vrućim varivom pod noge...; ne možeš se pomaknuti jer će ti ispasti ili beba ili ručak po nogama ...

Izdražala sam nekoliko sati, potom sam otišla moliti da me prebace. Ne bi me prebacili da neka rodilja nije imala vezu koja je urgirala da ju se prebaci na babinjače. Nakon što je ona otišla  s bebom i koferom, vratila se sestra po mene i naglasila ako može prebaciti jednu, onda mora biti fer i prebaciti i drugu. Zahvalna sam toj sestri do neba!

Na babinjačama je bilo sve u redu, čak je i sunce dopiralo kroz prozor!
Jedino što u našoj kupaonici nije bilo tople vode pa smo koristile kupaonicu susjedne sobe, ali cure se baš nisu previše tuširale tako da kada sam god htjela pod tuš bila je prazna kupaonica ...

Ja sam ležala u pidžami, tj. donjem dijelu tanke trenirke ili pidžame i majici na bretele jer mi je tako najlakše dojiti - ne moram pokrivati noge, paziti da mi ne ispadaju ili vire gaće s ulošcima i sl. i ne moram se boriti s gornjim dijelom spavaćice koja uvijek negdje zapinje ili je njihova prekruta pa bole sise od nje i sl. ovako samo bretelu spustim i spremno.

(Isprika curama koje su duže vrijeme provele na patologiji, nisam baš toliko razmažena, ali uvjeti u tom dijelu su jako loši. Odista su nehumani, a baš suprotono - trebali bi biti bolji ili barem istovjetni kao na odjelu za babinjače.)

----------


## Franciska75

Ta se soba dobije jer je gužva ili...? Koje sam ja jeb... sreće - sobo na patologiji, here I come!  :Grin:

----------


## Franciska75

E da! I moj me ginekolog poslao na zadnje preglede doktoru Dukiću ili doktoru Prki! Imate kakvih saznanja o njima? Iako mislim da će to biti još jedan pregled, budući sam u 35 tjednu, pa i nije toliko važno! Ili je?  :Smile:

----------


## Sani1612

Da, u pravilu patologija je kad je gužva. I sve je tako kako je Vrijeska napisala. Za dr.Dukića ne znam, ali kod dr. Prke  sam bila na pregledu u prvoj trudnoći. On sve okreće na zafrkanciju i meni je bio ok. Bio mi je vrlo temeljit. Drugi put sam ga srela kad sam imala trudove u drugoj trudnoći ali me samo ispratio s rječima da neće beba od 5 kila samo tako ispasti. Rodila sam pola sata nakon toga.

----------


## migulica

Zadnja soba na patologiji je od babinjaca. Bila sam na PT mjesec dana. Tamo mozete lakse presvercat muzeve. Tak da ima i prednosti.

----------


## Franciska75

Evo mene opet!  :Smile: 
Grudnjak za dojenje ste imale sve? Znači i to moram imati? A ja svoja dva zagubila... tctcccc
Pa ja ću po svemu nositi cijeli kofer sa sobom!  :Grin:  I nigdje ne mogu naći one uloške samo sa vatom! Mogu bez toga?
Ja stvarno kao da nikad nisam rodila... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kovrčava

grudnjak za dojenje bi ti dobro došao, a uloške imaš u dm-vata u mrežici

----------


## marta

Oni Chiccovi ogromni ulosci su meni puno bolji od svih tih vatenih s mrezicom. Ta mrezica skup s vatom mi se uvuce znate vec gdje i to mi skroz ide na zivce. A ovi Chiccovi su ogromni, u nekakvoj celulozi i nemaju nepropusnih slojeva. Prozracni, a ne uvlace se.

----------


## Petronjela

> Evo mene opet! 
> Grudnjak za dojenje ste imale sve? Znači i to moram imati? A ja svoja dva zagubila... tctcccc
> Pa ja ću po svemu nositi cijeli kofer sa sobom!  I nigdje ne mogu naći one uloške samo sa vatom! Mogu bez toga?
> Ja stvarno kao da nikad nisam rodila...


Ja sam si uzela topiće od mikrofibre, nemam grudnjak za dojenje..
A uloške sam uzela neke jeftinije u dm-u jer ovi vir80 dođu 17 kn u ljekarni.

----------


## maine coon

Bok curke,

molim vas bilo kakve informacije o ginekologu Zudenigo, kakav je dijagnostičar, kakav je na porodu, hvala unaprijed.

----------


## anna24

> Bok curke,
> 
> molim vas bilo kakve informacije o ginekologu Zudenigo, kakav je dijagnostičar, kakav je na porodu, hvala unaprijed.


Ja sam prije četiri godine bila kod Zudeniga, a i sad sam. Znam da mnoge nisu bile zadovoljne sa njim. Navodno im ništa nije rekao i pregled je bio bolan. Takvih problema nisam imala, jer šta god sam ga pitala odgovorio mi je, pregled je bio normalan (jer ako se ne opustiš svaki je pregled bolan)...
Prošli porod bio je carski, kojeg je obavio on, nakon toga posjetio me na intezivnoj i na babinjačama, ipak je na neki način pokazao da mu je stalo do pacjenata. I sad sam kod njega. Prije nekih desetak dana ležala sam u bolnici, beba je počela zaostajat u razvoju. Tražila sam da me se nakon dva tjedna pusti doma, jer je inače sve bilo u redu. Ali kako su me svi doktori ubijali u pojam sa velikim rizikom za dijete iskreno nije mi bilo svejedno napustiti odjel. Zudenigo mi je zadnji dan napravio UZV, i pregled, rekao mi da moram potpisati da idem kući, ali da se u svakom trenu mogu vratiti, ako mislim da nešto nije u redu. Također, kad je vidio da mi nije svejedno, utješio me i rekao da će sve biti u redu, da je moje tijelo vjerojatno takvo i da su moje bebice male (jer i u prošloj trudnoći beba je zaostajala u razvoju i rođena je sa 2280). 
I sad me očekuje carski, a i ležanje u bolnici u koju idem za 3 dana. 
Osobno, ja sam jako zadovoljna sa Zudenigom, šta got ga pitam odgovori mi, točan je što se dijagnostike tiče, i ono u što sam sigurna je, da ostanem trudna narednih 10 puta, svaki put bi tražila njega.

----------


## maine coon

Hvala Anna 24. Malo si me umirila.

----------


## nela08

Kakvo je trenutno stanje na Svetom Duhu.
Ja sam prvi puta rodila u VInogradskoj, a sad se malo premišljam gdje ću, pa me zanimaju sve informacije.
Kada na pregled tamo? (nisam iz Zg)
Naručuje se za preglede ili...?
Kakvo je stanje s posjetama, jesu u sobu ili na hodniku....?

----------


## Idnom

Ja sam krenula tamo na preglede mjesec dana prije termina. Moras se naruciti za pregled. Ako trebas i UZV, to se posebno narucuje.
Beba je s tobom u sobi cijeli dan, osim sat vremena ujutro kada je odvode na kupanje. Posjete su u sobi, dvije osobe te mogu istovremeno posjetiti.

----------


## nela08

> Ja sam krenula tamo na preglede mjesec dana prije termina. Moras se naruciti za pregled. Ako trebas i UZV, to se posebno narucuje.
> Beba je s tobom u sobi cijeli dan, osim sat vremena ujutro kada je odvode na kupanje. Posjete su u sobi, dvije osobe te mogu istovremeno posjetiti.



Hvala.

----------


## ekoi

Da li su bebe i tijekom cijele noći s tobom? Gdje su smještene kada su s mamom u sobi, u kinderbetićima pored maminog kreveta?

----------


## puntica

> Da li su bebe i tijekom cijele noći s tobom? Gdje su smještene kada su s mamom u sobi, u kinderbetićima pored maminog kreveta?


da, i jedno i drugo
ili, ako nećeš da bude u kinderbetu, onda može i s tobom na krevetu

----------


## ekoi

I tko čuva bebu kada se ti tuširaš, ideš na wc?

----------


## bodo

> I tko čuva bebu kada se ti tuširaš, ideš na wc?


Staviš bebu u mali kinderbet i zamoliš cimerice da ju pripaze

----------


## amyx

> da, i jedno i drugo
> ili, ako nećeš da bude u kinderbetu, onda može i s tobom na krevetu


Strogo je zabranjeno da beba bude s tobom u krevetu da ne daj boze zaspes ... Dok si budna ok, ali ako ti se spava beba u kinbac

----------


## amyx

> I tko čuva bebu kada se ti tuširaš, ideš na wc?


gledas da ides dok beba spava a cimerice malo pripaze, mada smo se mi tusirale u jutarnjim satima dok su bebe na kupanju i vaganju, a sa wc-a se vratis brzo

----------


## Nika*

Molim vas par odgovora u vezi sv. Duha. Zanima me da li je istina da sami presvlačimo bebe (pelena, odjeća)? Što ako ne znamo, prvorotke koje nikada bebu nisu držale u rukama?
Da li su sestre uvijek tu kada ih trebate ili frkću nosom kada ih se zove? 
Što se tiče dojenja, da li pomažu, objasne, namjeste bebu?

----------


## SuncicaSun

Sestre sve objasne i uz mamu su dok se beba presvlači. I za dojenje su fenomenalne,možda se nekome čini da nekada forsiraju,ali u tome nema ništa loše.

----------


## Mojca

> Strogo je zabranjeno da beba bude s tobom u krevetu da ne daj boze zaspes ... Dok si budna ok, ali ako ti se spava beba u kinbac


Mi smo (ne na sv. Duhu) spavale u mom krevetu sve dane u rodilištu. I nitko nije vidio ništa loše u tome, dapače, bilo je sestara koje su to gledale s odobravanjem.

----------


## buba klara

isto ovako
mlađa je spavala sa mnom cijelu noć u krevetu, zapravo ona je spavala i cicala a ja sam bdjela  :Smile: 
kao prvo, nisam baš bila u formi da je toliko puta stavljam i vadim iz krevetića koliko je ona puta zakmekala, ne znam baš kako su to zamislili, puno jednostavnije mi je bilo da je uz mene
osim toga, do tad je 9 mjeseci bila u meni, sigurna sam da joj je više odgovarala moja fizička blizina
btw, to njezino dudlanje po cijelu noć je rezultiralo time da je mlijeko došlo već drugi dan, puno brže nego sa starijim djetetom koje je bilo odvojeno

----------


## tockica

> Molim vas par odgovora u vezi sv. Duha. Zanima me da li je istina da sami presvlačimo bebe (pelena, odjeća)? Što ako ne znamo, prvorotke koje nikada bebu nisu držale u rukama?
> Da li su sestre uvijek tu kada ih trebate ili frkću nosom kada ih se zove? 
> Što se tiče dojenja, da li pomažu, objasne, namjeste bebu?


Sama presvlačiš bebu ali sestre još 2 puta dnevno svrate do sobe pitajući treba li presvuči neku od beba. Ja nikako nisam mogla zamotati bebu u te njihove tetra pelene pa bi ih zamolila da one malenu ponovno zamotaju. 

U vezi dojenja sestre su bile doista susretljive. Moja malena je super dojila od početka pa nismo trebale pomoć, ali
 cimericama su sestre cijelo vrijeme pomagale. Bile su doista divne i uvijek tu kad su ih zvale. To me jako pozitivno iznenadilo.

----------


## kivano

Isto bi htjela pohvaliti sestre na Sv Duhu

----------


## anđeo26012013

koliko god neki pljuju po Sv.Duhu,al moja iskustva su naj....kad ću ići roditi svakako budem išla tu...jedino kaj bi bilo vrijeme da se malo obnovi bolnica,a ne da se ima para za gluposti,a tamo di je potrebno nema!!

----------


## leonisa

> Strogo je zabranjeno da beba bude s tobom u krevetu da ne daj boze zaspes ... Dok si budna ok, ali ako ti se spava beba u kinbac


obje noci je spavala samnom i nitko nije ni a reko. izmedju ostalog i onako je visila na sisi.
a kad se zagrcnula plodovom vodom, srecom da je bila kraj mene, a ne u kinderbetu jer iako sam ju odmah skuzila i digla i tresla, vec je pocela mijenjati boju.

kinderbet je sluzio samo kad sam trebala na wc ili pod tus. iako je i to bilo rijetko jer sam rodila u ponedjeljak, a u srijedu isla doma.

----------


## Sony

Ja zelim pohvaliti babicu Sanju koja je odlicna u svom poslu! Kaze pravu stvar u pravom trenutku,konkretnu i strucnu uputu rodilji zapovjednim glasom.

----------


## Deaedi

> Strogo je zabranjeno da beba bude s tobom u krevetu da ne daj boze zaspes ... Dok si budna ok, ali ako ti se spava beba u kinbac


Dapace, sestre poticu da bebe budu u krevetu s mamom, kako bi ih se sto manje zvalo. Ja sam rodila na CR, i sestre su mi stavile bebu u krevet, jer se nisam mogla ustajati.

----------


## Charlie

> Dapace, sestre poticu da bebe budu u krevetu s mamom, kako bi ih se sto manje zvalo. Ja sam rodila na CR, i sestre su mi stavile bebu u krevet, jer se nisam mogla ustajati.


Mi kao da nismo rodile u istoj bolnici. I prvi i drugi put je izricito pisalo da bebe kad mama spava moraju u kinderbet, sigurnosti radi. Vjerujte mi da to ne pise bez razloga. Nisam primjetila da sestre poticu da beba spava s mamom, tj. da spava uz mamu dok mama spava. Ja sam drzala bebu skoro stalno uz sebe i na cici, desilo mi se da sam zaspala ali cim bi se trgnula vratila bi bebu u kindac. A ako je beba bila budna ionako sam bila budna i ja...

----------


## Deaedi

> Mi kao da nismo rodile u istoj bolnici. I prvi i drugi put je izricito pisalo da bebe kad mama spava moraju u kinderbet, sigurnosti radi. Vjerujte mi da to ne pise bez razloga. Nisam primjetila da sestre poticu da beba spava s mamom, tj. da spava uz mamu dok mama spava. Ja sam drzala bebu skoro stalno uz sebe i na cici, desilo mi se da sam zaspala ali cim bi se trgnula vratila bi bebu u kindac. A ako je beba bila budna ionako sam bila budna i ja...


I ja sam 2x rodila u toj bolnici, i također je pisalo da bebe ne smiju biti sa mamama u krevetu. Pisalo je još svašta: da je to bolnica prijatelj djece  :Laughing:  , da medicinsko osobolje pomaže majkama nakon poroda  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  , da ne moraš dojiti ako ne želiš  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  .

Sada, sa odmakom od nekoliko godina, mogu se samo nasmijati, sretna što više ne namjeravam imati djece i rađati na SD. Tada sam plakala i bila na rubu suza.

Svaka čast liječnicima, ali sestre i osoblje na babinjačama je (čast iznimkama) sramota za medicinsku struku.

----------


## leonisa

> Mi kao da nismo rodile u istoj bolnici. I prvi i drugi put je izricito pisalo da bebe kad mama spava moraju u kinderbet, sigurnosti radi. Vjerujte mi da to ne pise bez razloga. Nisam primjetila da sestre poticu da beba spava s mamom, tj. da spava uz mamu dok mama spava. Ja sam drzala bebu skoro stalno uz sebe i na cici, desilo mi se da sam zaspala ali cim bi se trgnula vratila bi bebu u kindac. A ako je beba bila budna ionako sam bila budna i ja...


ti si stigla nesto i procitati?  :Laughing: 

i nama su, skoro pa, poticale zajednicko spavanje. mozda jer smo sve vec imale djecu doma :/  :Grin:

----------


## Apsu

Podižem malo temu.. Zanimaju me najnovija iskustva, čitala sam sada na portalu odgovore bolnice na postavljena pitanja pa ću nekim redom pitati što mi je od njih zapelo..

_Epiziotomija - moguće odbiti_ .. je li stvarno ovako? Tj, da li se trude da porod prođe bez rezanja ili režu da njima bude lakše..

_Postoji mogućnost rađanja u bočnom položaju_ .. je li netko ovako rađao? Vjerujem da je zdravije od ležećeg položaja...

_Rezanje pupkovine_ .. da li puste da pupkovina otpulsira ili ju režu odmah?

_Skin to skin_ piše da je odmah nakon porođaja i da traje pola sata.. Da li daju dijete i ocu u ruke i smije li tata biti s nama za to vrijeme?

_Rooming-in_ (a) potpuni, od 0 do 24 sata i (b) tijekom dana, od 6 do 24 sata ... ovo me najviše muči.. ne znam koliko ću biti umorna i razmišljam da će mi možda dobro doći 6 sati odmora ali me brine gdje je dijete za to vrijeme i čime ga hrane? Što ako mi dođu posjete po danu i poželim na pola sata izaći vidjeti muža i obitelj, uzmu li tada dijete k sebi ili nemam mogućnost izaći jer moram biti uz njega?


.. mislim da je to to od pitanja, ako netko ima još nešto naknadno napisat što će mi dobro doći bila bih vam zahvalna  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Ja ovim pitanjima dodajem još:

Smijem li piti vodu? Ili čak možda i pojesti čokoladicu ili što već?

Smijem li se kretati ili sam stalno spojena na ctg?

Apsu, ono što ja znam za Sv. Duh je iskustvo od prije 4 godine i nije baš friško. Tad si u vrijeme posjeta morala tražiti ostale cure u sobi da pričuvaju tvoju bebu dok ti imaš posjetu.

----------


## leonisa

ja sam jela i pila u predradjaoni cijelu noc, odnosno dok mi je pasalo.
setala sam se kad nisam spavala ili bila na ctgu.
ne rezu, da pace, primalja masira medjicu.
Pupkovinu ne rezu odmah.
Beba je osti tren na tebi i tako ostaje 2h.
ja sam se grozila radjana u lezecem polozaju, na kraju sam skuzila da je to bio neki skoro sjedeci i da je guza visila, odnosno trica je bila slobodna (iako sam prolazak glave kroz zdjelicu prehodala). jedna forumasica je pisala da je na SD rodila cetveronoski 2012.
kad dodju posjete, ulaze u sobu, tako da isti dan bebu u narucju drzi i tata i starija sestra/brat.

u svojoj prici s poroda sam detaljno opisala predradjaonu i kako je sve izgledalo i kako se odvijalo od punknuca vodenjaka di poroda.

----------


## Apsu

Vau, ovo zvuci bajno  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

da  :Smile: 
koliko moze, ipak je to rodiliste.

zaboravila sam napisati da je cimerica dala bebu jednu noc na par sati, nisu je nadohranjivali.
i da sam gore pisala s mobitela i da se ispricavam na greskama.

----------


## Apsu

Ma čim sam stisnula objavu posta odlučila sam da će biti samnom od 0-24 , nebi mogla mirno spavati da nisam sigurna di mi je i jel je gladan ili na adaptiranom.. 

Znači posjete mi dolaze u sobu i dolaze u kontakt s bebom? I mojim cimericama isto dolaze posjete, valjda nije to previše ljudi za malu bebu.. Jesu normalno obučeni ili imaju nekakvu zaštitu? ..

I što je s tatom nakon poroda, ta 2 sata (  :Very Happy:  ), ostaje s nama ili mora van?

----------


## leonisa

dokle god ste vi u boxu i tata je  :Smile: 

posjeta nema zastitu, al ok je. smiju uci dvije osobe (djeca se ne racunaju) ali su svi obzirni.

kako smo sve vec imale djecu, ti trenuci kad stariji upoznaju mladje su neprocjenjivi  :Smile: 

i ako je sve ok, doma se ide 2. dan (0 je kad si rodila. s tim da pustaju ako si rodila po noci i rano ujutro. meni su rekli da sam granicna (rodila u 8:30) ali posto je sve super, pustili su me doma 50h nakon sto sam rodila).

----------


## Apsu

prekrasno , stvarno mi je lakše  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Ovo zvuči dobro! Nadam se da to sve opet nije jaaako drugačije u drugoj smjeni. 
Sad se ja selim na Vinogradsku jer i ona mi je opcija.  :Smile: 

Apsu, ti si već odradila tečajeve?

----------


## Apsu

> Ovo zvuči dobro! Nadam se da to sve opet nije jaaako drugačije u drugoj smjeni. 
> Sad se ja selim na Vinogradsku jer i ona mi je opcija. 
> 
> Apsu, ti si već odradila tečajeve?


nisam, ići ću sad u 11 mjesecu u dom zdravlja, svaki put smo fulali tečaj, vidjeli dan nakon da je bio dan ranije :D

----------


## leonisa

imas popis na stranicama zagreba.

----------


## sarasvati

Evo ovdje: http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=453

Ja ću vjerojatno početkom prosinca. U mojem DZ obično ih stavljaju krajem mjeseca,a mislim da će mi kraj prvog biti već malo kasno. Tad ću biti 34tt.

----------


## Apsu

mislim da ti nije kasno, evo ja sam danas 33 tj. a na tečaj idem za 2 tjedna, znači sa 35 tj.. Nekako mi je draže ići što kasnije da što manje zaboravim.. jedini problem može biti da mi malac odluči ranije izaći, ali bit će on dobar  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

e da,da.. piše da mame ne moraju nositi jednokratne pelenice.. to znači da mi oni tih par dana daju svoje? .. A jel beba u našoj odječici ili u nekoj njihovoj? ( razmišljam o torbi  :Grin:  )

----------


## sarasvati

> mislim da ti nije kasno, evo ja sam danas 33 tj. a na tečaj idem za 2 tjedna, znači sa 35 tj.. Nekako mi je draže ići što kasnije da što manje zaboravim.. jedini problem može biti da mi malac odluči ranije izaći, ali bit će on dobar


Ma neće malac uraniti!

----------


## leonisa

> e da,da.. piše da mame ne moraju nositi jednokratne pelenice.. to znači da mi oni tih par dana daju svoje? .. A jel beba u našoj odječici ili u nekoj njihovoj? ( razmišljam o torbi  )


dobis tamo pelene, spavacicu i odjecu za bebu.
kad sam bila, malo je falilo newborn velicina, mislim da je bilo violeta i pampers, mojoj je violeta bila malo velika.

nosila sam njihovu spavacicu da se moja ne zaprlja, a i onako sam je mijenjala par na dan.

nosila sam posudicu za vodu i vatice da operem guzu i kremu.
uvijek je bilo sapuna i rolni kao i wc papira, wci uredni.

imala sam svoj rucnik i gel za tusiranje.
svoje uloske.
papuce za sobu i za kadu.
bocu za tociti vodu.

mislim da je to to.

----------


## Apsu

puno si mi pomogla, hvala  :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

nema problema  :Smile: 

nadams e da se niej nesto promijenilo, na lose, ali sumnjam.
tamo bas paze, a na kraju dobijes evaluacijske listice :D

----------


## Apsu

joj.. ahaahha valjda ću se do poroda sjetit još 100 pitanja .. dakle  :Laughing:  : dragi mi je ljut jer će samo sat vremena biti s nama za vrijeme posjeta pa je rekao da će njemu kao tati sigurno biti dopušteno biti barem pola sata duže.. ( to je prvo pitanje  :Grin:  ) .. onda sam mu rekla da ženama koje su u sobi samnom treba privatnost i mir dok doje pa je rekao da sigurno mora postojati neki zastor da si navučemo kad želimo privatnost.. pa, jel ima nekog zastora?  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

nop  :Grin:

----------


## Apsu

hahaahahah zanimljivo  :lool:

----------


## jelena.O

ma kakvi zastori,

u sobama su od 3-6žena, zavisi u kakvu sobu dođeš.

inače baš i nije uputno da se ide u sobe novorotkinja, u vrijeme kad sam ja zadnje gore rodila, posjete su bile više manje na ulaznim vratima u odjel babinja.

----------


## leonisa

u sobama su 3 zene. (mislim da je bila jedna veca soba i da su u njoj bile cure s CR.
svaka soba ima svoju kupaonu.

posjete su u sobi, kraj tvog kreveta.
kao, ne smiju sjediti ka krevetima, no tog se nikada nitko nije drzao, ni u bolnicama ni u rodilistima.
na mom krevetu su lezale obje cerke.

prije ulaza dezinficiraju ruke, ako to nekog brine.

----------


## sss

Ovo sa dostupnosti njihovih spavaćica se mijenja povremeno. Sada ih nemaju. Sestra mi je gore bila 3 dana u svojoj spavaćici u kojoj je i rodila. Danas sam joj odnijela joj jednu. Nije ih više ponijela od kuće, jer ih se nekad stvarno moglo dobiti u bolnici.

----------


## leonisa

znam da su neke cure kad bi dosao cisti ves (a dolazio je, mislim, 2x dnevno) uzimale po nekoliko spavacica i benkica sebi u sobu, obicno cim dodju.

----------


## Runa

> e da,da.. piše da mame ne moraju nositi jednokratne pelenice.. to znači da mi oni tih par dana daju svoje? .. A jel beba u našoj odječici ili u nekoj njihovoj? ( razmišljam o torbi  )


Hej! Rodila tamo prije 3 mjeseca. Moraš imati svoje pelene i vlažne maramice, kremicu i tetra pelene (npr. da polegneš bebu na krevet). Što se tiče spavaćica, nula bodova. A i ostalo je manjkavo, moj jastuk je bio obučen u poderanu spavćicu. Nakon prvog dana morale smo se preseliti u drugu sobu, a ja sam taj nakaradni jastuk morala nositi sa sobom i, naravno, svu prtljagu, a jedva sam hodala.
Sestre, kako koja. Bebe kao trebaju biti u svojem krevetiću, ali nitko nije dizao frku ako su bile s nama. 
Od 7 do cca 8, 9 ujutro ih uzimaju na kupanje. Pokažu ti kako ih presvlačiš i možeš ih tražiti i nakon toga za asistenciju, ali bolje ne.
U bolnici su u bolničkoj robici, ali i to smo morale paziti da se ne zaprlja jer nisu svaki put presvlačile u novu. Valjda je bilo puno rodila u to doba, pojma nemam.

----------


## Apsu

:gaah:

----------


## anđeo26012013

katastrofa,ali se tješim samo 3dana smo tamo....a spavačica za mene tak i tak nemaju,pa moram imat svoje,iako bi najrađe imala donji dio piđame da mi drži sve na mjestu....za jastučnice znam da nemaju jer sam bila na g1 u 1mj i jastuk je bio zamotan u plahte,sva sreća da posteljinu nisam zmazala jer ti je ne mijenjaju nedostatak svega

----------


## RibicaSibica

I ja sam rodila tamo prije dva mj . Nema cistih spavacica , moja je bila poderana , nema cistih plahti pa pripazite jer ja sam morala spavati tri dana na kojekakvim krpama jer nisu mogle/htijele presvuci plahtu (krvavu) ...
Sestre kako koja , uglavnom ne pretjerano ljubazne i uvijek u zurbi .
E da , pobogu pripazite da slucajno ne pozvonite na krivo zvono jer ce vas posteno naribati haha

I najvaznije , ne pustajte zivcane sestre blizu cikama jer kad vam prignjece ciku vidite sve zvijezdice 

Neznam jel netko rekao ali i pelene trebaju za bebice 
Tople vode uglavnom nema , kupaone uzas zivi i tako ...
P.S- unatoc tome ponovo bih tamo rodila jer je porod prosao super , osoblje u radaoni ljubazno, babica se potrudila i nisam popucala  i buhtlica mala je bila samnom cijelo vrijeme <3 a sa sestrama sam se trudila imati sto manje posla  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Nevjerojatno. Recimo, da nisam sada tu pitala, ja bi otišla bez svojih pelena sva sretna kako tih par dana mogu živjeti na račun bolnice (  :Grin:  ) , jer su u anketi napisali da ne trebamo nositi pelene. Ma, najbitnije mi je da mi porod bude kolko tolko ugodan, kasnije ću sestre gađat u glavu ako me krivo pogledaju, a cicu nek mi samo probaju grublje primiti  :ulje:

----------


## anđeo26012013

ma mojim cicama ne budu prišle ne ne...nek se hm ak nebum imala mlijeka nikakvo prisiljavanje ne mislim trpit....u rađaoni su svi divni bili,možda zato kaj je bila subota i samo 3 trudnice??

----------


## Runa

E, tako je, Ribica, tople vode ni za lijek. Možda u 6 ujutro. 

I prvi zahod obavljate po nadzorom sestre. Kod mene je to izgledalo: došepesam do zahoda, sestra stoji pred otvorenim vratima, ja uočim tuđu krv na školjci, ona ne reagira, ja uzimam wc papir da si to pobrišem i obložim (jedva se mičem i prigibam zbog rane i hemića), pred njom turam uloške u gaće, krv kapa po podu, ona se sjeti da ipak ja to ne bih brisati pa je valjda zvala čistačicu. Tebala sam reagirati, ali valjda sam bila ukomirana od mjesec dana provedenih na patologiji i potom traumatičnog poroda. ALi treba se to stavit u red. Nismo u logoru.

----------


## leonisa

ja nisam imala taj nadzor.
a s toplom vodom je bila neka shema. trebalo je jako jako jako dugo cekati da krene.
naravno, to sam skuzila zadnji dan.
ajde dobro, bila su samo tri tusiranja za vrijeme boravka.

i cimerice su sve bile jako uredne.

----------


## Apsu

nadam se da bar djecu kupaju u toploj vodi -.-

----------


## mina30

> nadam se da bar djecu kupaju u toploj vodi -.-


prvo sam se nasmijala na ovo, a onda, bas i nije smijesno
ima li jos koje frisko iskustvo, cujem da u rodiliste treba nositi sve svoje, od spavacica do wc papira i da je nazalost tako u svim rodilistima pa ni SD nije iznimka.

----------


## anđeo26012013

frendica mi je rodila prošli mj gore,nije bilo tople vode ni za mame ni za djecu,spavačice imajte svoje,a i za bebe je malo robice.....eto na kaj se mogla lova potrošit od ovog referenduma za 2tj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nela08

pa ja uopce ne mogu povjerovati ( ne mislim da lazete), ali stvarno ne mogu zamisliti da u RODILISTU nema tople vode?!!!!! Jel se onda nakon poroda tusira u HLADNOJ? Bebe peru u hladnoj?! ili imaju neko neznamkojerjesenje??? Kako to opravdavaju? Koliko vidim nije to trenutno stanje?! TO bi trebala biti vijest svaki dan u svakim vijestima!!!!

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> Kako to opravdavaju? Koliko vidim nije to trenutno stanje?!


Mi smo tradicionalna zemlja, a tuširanje nije tradicija.

Kad sam ja rodila (prije točno četiri godine) topla voda je dolazila povremeno pa sam provjeravala svaki čas i lovila trenutak za tuširanje. Još ako se poklopilo da i grijanje radi u isto vrijeme, nitko sretniji.
Ručak se dijelio u dva kruga - jer nije bilo dovoljno žlica. Ne znam kako je sad.

----------


## anđeo26012013

veselo,onda je na ginekologiji 1 bilo super,imali tople vode i pribor za jelo  :Laughing:

----------


## nela08

Meni to nije ni najmanje smijesno. Nisam tamo rodila, ali sam jedno vrijeme razmisljala o tome, pa zato dobivam obavjesti.sa teme. Topla voda j apsolutni minimum uvjeta kojeg su imale zene koje su radjale doma pred sto i vise godina. Zalim sve koje su morale biti u takvim uvjetima i ne razumijem kako vas to nije potaklo na neku reakciju za promjenu?!?

----------


## anđeo26012013

a kaj da plačem??planiram tamo roditi jer sam zadovoljna s doktorima i najbliža mi je bolnica,s ogromnim trbuhom na kraju trudnoće ne mislim cijeli Zg prolazit da bi došla do TA

----------


## Runa

Ja se prala u hladnoj vodi.  :Smile:  Kaj drugo, kolko da čekam da mi topla voda nadođe (ako), a bebu mi dadilja cimerica koja ima i svoju bebu?
Kako su prali bebe ne znam. 
Spavaćicu sam morala imati svoju, doduše ja sa išla roditi drito s patologije i ,vjerujte mi, nakon tog odjela babinjače su mi bile hotel s pet zvjezdica.  :Wink:

----------


## andream

ovo čitam i ne mogu vjerovati - mislim, rodila sam dva puta. za prvi nisam sigurna, bila sam sva u komi od poroda, ali drugi put (zima 2012.) se isto tako dugo čekalo na toplu vodu, tipa 4-5 minuta. mislila sam da je to trenutni kvar, kad ono to i danas traje. užas!

----------


## Apsu

znači ima tople vode, ali ju moram upaliti i čekati 5 minuta? dobro da znam, čekat ću ja..

----------


## anđeo26012013

:Aparatic:  i ja bum čekala...samo mi to nije jasno 5min se troši voda,jeftinije da tople ima stalno

----------


## Apsu

Trebala bi za 2 tjedna na sveti duh na prvi pregled u bolnici, ultrazvuk i još nešto, imam dvije uputnice i trebam telefonski nazvat i naručit se, našla sam na webu kontake ali ne znam koji trebam nazvati, što je to, trudnička ambulanta, ginekologija?

----------


## anđeo26012013

trudničku ambulantu zoveš mislim da je 195 ili 196 zadnji brojevi telefona

----------


## Apsu

> trudničku ambulantu zoveš mislim da je 195 ili 196 zadnji brojevi telefona


Hvala  :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

Podižem temu.  :Smile: 
Rodila sam na SD pocetkom 2012., a u 3 godine se štošta stigne prmijeniti, pa me zanimaju neka svježija iskustva. 
- nakon poroda je curka bila 2 sata na mojem tijelu, a tata je bio s nama, no odmah su rezali pupčanu, prije nego su mi je dali. Jel još režu odmah?
- primaju li i dalje žene koje ne spadaju k njima? Prvi put sam ležala na odjelu i čuvala trudnoću, pa imala inducirani. Nemam iskustva sa spontanim trudovima i dolaskom u bolnicu.  :Smile: 
- kada bih trebala prijeći na preglede k njima,mod gina koji mi prati trudnoću?
Zanimaju me i mnoge druge stvari, podijelite ako ima novijih iskustava!

----------


## Apsu

-Kad sam ja išla na pregled u rađaonu, došla je jedna cura koja ne spada k njima i prokomentirali su kako ne spada ( najviše zato što nije išla na preglede u njihovu  trudničku ambulantu), no, primili su je.
-Nama su brzo odrezali vrpcu ( bar se ja tako sjećam, tko zna što je istina), ali čekali su da otpulsira ( to sam sigurna).
- u trudničku ambulantu će te poslati tvoj ginekolog, mislim da se zadnji pregled kod njega obavlja sa 37 tjedana, a dalje jednom tjedno u trudničkoj ambulanti. Ako preneseš, ideš na pregled svaka 2 dana, vikendom na pregled u samu rađaonu, što je meni super došlo jer sam se osjećala poznato kad sam došla na porod.

----------


## buba klara

Evo ja sam jučer bila na prvom pregledu u trudničkoj ambulanti, u 37. tjednu (37+4). Naručila sam se 10 dana ranije. Kad jednom kreneš gore - to je to  :Smile: . Sad sam naručena za tjedan dana opet. Zadovoljna sam jer (za razliku od prijašnjih trudnoća), ovaj put me nisu pregledavali vaginalno, već samo UZV.
Ne pripadam na SD po mjestu stanovanja ali gore sam rodila već dva puta, i nitko me ništa nije pitao. 
Bitno im je da imaš uputnicu sa sobom i to je sve. Znam da je za porod njima važno da imaš papire sa tih zadnjih par pregleda iz njihove ambulante (barem je to moje iskustvo od ranije). 
Na drugom porodu me nitko nije pitao iz kojeg sam kvarta, ali prvi put su malo gnjavili jer sam potrefila kad je bila gužva (kao, ne spadam tamo, ali kad su vidjeli papire iz njihove TA, primili su me bez problema).

Što se tiče bebe, kontakta i pupčane vrpce - tu nemam friškije informacije od tebe jer je moj zadnji porod gore bio  2009.
Sretno!

----------


## Amandica

Pratim  :Smile: 

Rodila sam također prije 2 i pol god. na Sv.Duhu (po mjestu prebivališta ne pripadam tamo) i sjećam se kad sam se naručivala za pregled u TA da je sestra komentirala da ne pripadam tamo, ali sam inzistirala i rekla da hoću tamo roditi  :Smile:  

Za koji dan ponovo me čeka porod (nadam se opet tamo)  :Smile:

----------


## Amandica

> Evo ja sam jučer bila na prvom pregledu u trudničkoj ambulanti, u 37. tjednu (37+4). Naručila sam se 10 dana ranije. Kad jednom kreneš gore - to je to . Sad sam naručena za tjedan dana opet. Zadovoljna sam jer (za razliku od prijašnjih trudnoća), ovaj put me nisu pregledavali vaginalno, već samo UZV.
> Ne pripadam na SD po mjestu stanovanja ali gore sam rodila već dva puta, i nitko me ništa nije pitao. 
> Bitno im je da imaš uputnicu sa sobom i to je sve. Znam da je za porod njima važno da imaš papire sa tih zadnjih par pregleda iz njihove ambulante (barem je to moje iskustvo od ranije). 
> Na drugom porodu me nitko nije pitao iz kojeg sam kvarta, ali prvi put su malo gnjavili jer sam potrefila kad je bila gužva (kao, ne spadam tamo, ali kad su vidjeli papire iz njihove TA, primili su me bez problema).
> 
> Što se tiče bebe, kontakta i pupčane vrpce - tu nemam friškije informacije od tebe jer je moj zadnji porod gore bio  2009.
> Sretno!


To se i meni svidjelo na Sv.Duhu, što mi kod kontrola nisu rađeni vaginalni pregledi. Rekao doktor da mu to ništa ne znači kad sam tako i tako u termninu i kad krene, to je to  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Amandice, sretnooo! Wow, to je blizu! Meni se lipanj cini kao za 3 godine..  :Smile: 

Curke, jel se kod natucivanja za TA moze birati dr. kod kojeg se zeli ici?

----------


## Amandica

> Amandice, sretnooo! Wow, to je blizu! Meni se lipanj cini kao za 3 godine.. 
> 
> Curke, jel se kod natucivanja za TA moze birati dr. kod kojeg se zeli ici?


Hvala!  :Kiss: 

Ako se dovoljno rano zove (idealno 2 tjedna prije pregleda) onda može.

----------


## ValaMala

Nesto sam procitala da dr. Alenka Aksamija vise nije tamo. Jel netko zna jel doista tako?  :Sad: 

Amandice, kod koga si ti isla? Vise ne znam ni tko je tamo sada. Hafner, Zudenigo, Matijevic...?

----------


## angelina1505

Je, ona je na porodiljnom. Ostali su svi na broju!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sani1612

Ja sam išla kod dr.Bekavac, zatim kod dr.Matijevića pa kod dr.Vasilja. 
Svi imaju isti princip pregleda, sve kažu, sve objasne i spremni su za suradnju. 
Rodila sam u smjeni dr.Vasilja i imam samo riječi hvale.

----------


## Joss

Koliko sam ja čula dr. Matijević otišao na Merkur.

----------


## Sani1612

*joss* nemam pojma. U sedmom je još bio na SD ali mogu pitati šogoricu da provjeri ako ikoga zanima.

----------


## vlatka100

sad provjerila, otišao je

----------


## buba klara

ja friško sa SD  :Smile: 
unatoč svakojakim pričama, uvjetima rada i svemu ostalom - skidam kapu osoblju na SD, od rađaone do pedijatrijske službe... Treći porod gore, sve pohvale!!!

----------


## Amandica

> ja friško sa SD 
> unatoč svakojakim pričama, uvjetima rada i svemu ostalom - skidam kapu osoblju na SD, od rađaone do pedijatrijske službe... Treći porod gore, sve pohvale!!!


Aaaaa! Buba klara, pa ti rodila¨! Čestitam  :Smile: 
Kako je prošlo?

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> - nakon poroda je curka bila 2 sata na mojem tijelu, a tata je bio s nama, no odmah su rezali pupčanu, prije nego su mi je dali. Jel još režu odmah?
> - primaju li i dalje žene koje ne spadaju k njima? Prvi put sam ležala na odjelu i čuvala trudnoću, pa imala inducirani. Nemam iskustva sa spontanim trudovima i dolaskom u bolnicu. 
> - kada bih trebala prijeći na preglede k njima,mod gina koji mi prati trudnoću?
> Zanimaju me i mnoge druge stvari, podijelite ako ima novijih iskustava!



Ne znam kakav je standardni postupak s pupčanom vrpcom, ali uvijek možeš tražiti da ne režu odmah. Ja sam navela u planu poroda da želim odgodu. Poštovali su.

Sumnjam da bi odbili ženu koja samo što se nije porodila. Na zadnji porod sam došla potpuno otvorena i s nagonom za tiskanje. Nije bilo vremena za bavljenje mjestom stanovanja.

Krenula sam s 36 tjedana (uredna jednoplodna trudnoća).

----------


## buba klara

> Kako je prošlo?


hvala na čestitkama! super je prošlo, hvala Bogu! 
Došla sam gore u 0.30, već do pola otvorena, u 3 sam rodila  :Smile: . 
Doma sam imala trudove od cca 20h, ali nepravilne i ne baš jake. Tek oko 22h su se pojačali a oko 23h krenuli na cca 10 min. U ponoć smo krenuli prema SD.
Odmah nakon pregleda sam išla u box, jer su trudovi bili dovoljno jaki, tako da sam preskočila predrađaonu. Btw, nitko nije pitao za mjesto stanovanja, niti MM-a za potvrdu, uredno je bio u boxu.
Nisam imala plan poroda, jedino što sam molila je porod bez dripa i poštivali su to. 
Trudovi su bili jaki, ali ipak sam imala vremena za predah izmedju njih, i obzirom da nisu davali nikakve "droge" (tipa dolatin i sl.), niti epiduralnu, normalno sam mogla kontrolirati disanje, razgovarati, slušati što mi babica govori... Kod izgona sam se malo pogubila, al to je trajalo možda 15 min. Što se rezanja tiče, nitko od nas cura koje smo rodile tu noć nije rezan, babica je sama naglasila da to nastoje izbjeći što je češće moguće i masirala je međicu. Drugi dan sam normalno sjedila na krevetu ko da nisam rodila. Uglavnom, sve pohvale za osoblje u rađaoni  :Smile: 

Također i ostalo vrijeme gore nisam doživjela nijedno ružno iskustvo. Jest da je meni to treća beba, pa je sve jednostavnije, ali sestre su se stvarno trudile pomoći i prvorotkama, te mamama koje su imale teži porod. Koliko sam vidjela, žene koje su molile da se malo odmore, da im sestra premota bebu ili odnese tijekom noći - nisu bile odbijene, unatoč pričama da je gore hitlerovski režim po tom pitanju. Prilikom posjeta pedijatara mogle smo pitati što god nas je bilo volja, oni su stvarno odgovarali na svakojake "ludosti", nitko nije djelovao nervozno, dapače.

----------


## stork

*buba klara* daju li oni spavaćicu za porod ili nosiš svoju? Treba li ponijeti pelene za bebu? Mi idemo krajem svibnja pa se polako psihički pripremamo  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Stork, meni su dali svoju jer je moja ostala u torbi koja nije isla samnom u predradaonu. Nije bilo problema oko toga. Cak i bolje uzet njihovu jer je izrezana do pupka tako da beba nakon poroda odma moze koza na kozu, nema poriktavanja spavacice.

Treba imati svoje pelene, maramice, i kremu. Ja doduse nisam koristila vlazne maramice nego male balzamice od vate koje sam namocila pod vodu pa oprala guzu s vodom. To i danas radim.

----------


## buba klara

Meni su rekli da obučem svoju, čim sam došla na prijem. Nisu mi ni ponudili njihovu. Bitno je da ti je naprijed dovoljno otvorena kad ti daju bebu na prsa nakon poroda.
Treba imati svoje pelene i maramice/vatice.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

rodila sam prije 19 dana na SD
iskustva su puno bolje nego 2008 kada sam prvi puta radjala
najpozitivnije je to da sam dijete na prsa dobila sat vremena nakon poroda, iako sam rodila carskim rezom
prosli puta ga nisam dobila 15 sati sto mi je bilo uzasno
spavacica ima, samo treba traziti sestru
svoje pelene, vlazne i kremu morate imati

posto mi je druga beba, nisam imala problema s dojenjem, bolova gotovo nije ni bilo-tako da sam sve mogla sama
sve pohvale sestrama i doktorima, bas su me pozitivno iznenadili

----------


## centar

pitanje, pitanje : ) 

nije vezano uz porod, ali mi je malo hitno, pa sam procijenila da cu vrlo vjerojatno ovdje dobiti koju korisnu informaciju.

sutra idem na sv. duh, ceka me operacija u utorak, lezat cu na ginekologiji.
nigdje ne mogu naci skoro nikakve informacije sto ponijeti, nekakva iskustva, savjete.... koliko nas je u sobi? kakve su i gdje kupaonice? ostaju li moje stvari na gin dok sam ja na intenzivnoj nakon buđenja iz opce? posjete? 

uzela sam standardnu opremu, spavacice, hrpe maramica/papira/vlaznih/salveta, higijenske potrestine, rucnike, hranu, kroksice za tusiranje, tablet i mobitel da prezivim taj dan do operacije.......  

bilokakav savjet : )))) hvala!

----------


## ValaMala

*centar*, ja sam lezala na patologiji trudnoce 2 mjeseca, a cini mi se da je ginekologija odmah kat ispod i sve vrlo slicno. Kao prvo, nemoj se brinuti i opterecivati. Pretpostavljam da neces dugo lezati? Mislim da je ok sto si planirala ponijeti. Ponesi si kovanice za aparat za kavu, a dolje imas i ducan i kiosk, ako ti ista ustreba. Ja sam prvih 2 tjedna bila u sobi u kojoj su bila 4 kreveta, a kasnije (jer sam im bila dugorocna) u malom apartmanu s jednom cimericom. Ta soba je imala svoju kupaonicu, no postoji za ostale veliki dio s wc-ima i tusevima. Meni je bilo sasvim ok sto se tice cistoce. 

Ne znam ti reci u vezi operacije-intenzivne-posjeta. Ja ssm posjete imala u dnevnom boravku ispred samog odjela gdje sam lezala, a onda sam imala indukciju i preselila s bebom na babinjace. Pretpostavljsm da ce tebi posjete dolaziti u sobu nakon operacije. Da budes mirna, pitaj sve odmah sestre. I sretno!

----------


## buba klara

ja sam imala operaciju na SD i ležala sam na gin 2tri smo bile u sobi, kupaona je na hodniku to što si planirala ponijeti - mislim da je okposjete su dolazile u sobu jer nakon operacije baš nisam bila mobilnastvari sa intenzivne u sobu je prenijela sestra, ne brini o tome, to si oni spreme u ormaruglavnom, nije dugo trajalo (bar ne to moje, 3-4 dana), tako da su mi iskustva ok

----------


## centar

hvala, hvala!!! 
valjda cu prezivjeti : )

----------


## GrgurovaMama

Imam potrebu pohvaliti SD i ohrabriti sve one buduce mame koje se spremaju tamo roditi. Ne znam da li je to rezultat nedavne Rodine akcije, ali stvari su se na SD stvarno promijenile u odnosu na moj prvi porod gore 2008.g koji je zavrsio hitnom sekcijom. Prije 13 dana, na prvi april stigla je moja mala curka i to toliko zeljenim VABAC-om. Porod je bio dug i bolan, ali na kraju price sve se isplatilo. Posebno sam zahvalna babici Alenki koja me uspjesno i njezno vodila u porodu. Bez rezanja, odmah sjedila i hodala. Sestre na odjelu normalne i spremne na brutalnu zezanciju, vizite humane, bez ikakve nelagode. Jako mi je drago sto sam odlucila po drugi put suociti se sa SD-om s obzirom na grozno iskustvo prije 7 god. Isplatilo se dati im drugu sansu!

----------


## izluđena

Planiram roditi na SD pa me zanima sto je sve potrebno ponjeti za mamu, a sto za bebu.
Ima li SD apartman, da li sobe imaju tus i wc?
Da li je za prisustvovanje muza na porodu dovoljna potvrda o obavljenom tecaju iz doma zdravlja jos od prvog poroda ili mora biti njihov tecaj?

Molim mame koje su frisko rodile za pomoc.

----------


## GrgurovaMama

> Planiram roditi na SD pa me zanima sto je sve potrebno ponjeti za mamu, a sto za bebu.
> Ima li SD apartman, da li sobe imaju tus i wc?
> Da li je za prisustvovanje muza na porodu dovoljna potvrda o obavljenom tecaju iz doma zdravlja jos od prvog poroda ili mora biti njihov tecaj?
> 
> Molim mame koje su frisko rodile za pomoc.


Za bebu ti treba sve: pelene, krema, mokre maramice ili vatice, robica za izlazak (to ti moze muz dofurat zadnji dan kad vidis kakvo ce biti vrijeme i velicinu bebe). Za sebe nosis dokumentaciju, spavacice svoje (zbog udobnosti a i mogucnosti da njihovih nema), osobne stvari. SD nema apartman, sobe su po 3 kreveta na 1 kupaonu. Ne treba njihov tecaj, moze i DZ, mada mene nisu nista trazili. Rodila gore prije tocno 3 mjeseca.

----------


## buba klara

rodila sam gore prije 4 mj. (3. porod) i ovako je kako je napisala Grgurovama

spavaćice sam nosila svoje, kao i opremu za bebe (pelene, kremu)

mm je bio sa mnom svaki put i dovoljna je potvrda tečaja iz DZ, makar ga ovaj put nitko nije ništa tražio

----------


## izluđena

Hvala vam. Ako sve to treba za bebu znaci li to da ju ja sama cijelo vrijeme prematam, presvlacim, perem?
Sorry ak je pitanje glupo, al prije 7godina kad sam prvi puta rodila u Vinogradskoj bebe nisu bile s nama i sve su radile sestre. Sad sam lezala u Petrovoj i tamo za bebu nista netreba. Sve rade sestre, ti samo dojis i nunas :Smile:

----------


## izluđena

Jos nesto, zele li sestre uzeti dijete ako je mami lose?
Naime, prosli mi je porod prosao tako da sam jedva brinula o sebi. Zato me sad jakoo strah

----------


## GrgurovaMama

> Hvala vam. Ako sve to treba za bebu znaci li to da ju ja sama cijelo vrijeme prematam, presvlacim, perem?
> Sorry ak je pitanje glupo, al prije 7godina kad sam prvi puta rodila u Vinogradskoj bebe nisu bile s nama i sve su radile sestre. Sad sam lezala u Petrovoj i tamo za bebu nista netreba. Sve rade sestre, ti samo dojis i nunas


Sve radis sama. Ak netko ne zna premotat, sestre pokazu, a ako netko bas ne moze onda sestra koristi opet tvoje pelene i ostalo.  Imaju oni i bolnicke stvari, ali stede pa radje uzmi bebici svoje. Vode ih na kupanje ujutro oko 7 i to je jedino vrijeme kad ih nema...cca 2 sata. Mozda i manje, ne sjecam se jer je uvijek jako brzo proslo :D

----------


## izluđena

Nakon toliko vremena biti ce mi kao prvi put :Sad:  
Jos cekam decka, a s njima neznam nista. Kad popiski i sebe i mene izbacit ce me van

----------


## GrgurovaMama

> Nakon toliko vremena biti ce mi kao prvi put 
> Jos cekam decka, a s njima neznam nista. Kad popiski i sebe i mene izbacit ce me van


Bez brige...brzo ce ti doc sve nazad. Ja sam prije 7 god rodila decka. Sad nakon 7 godina pauze curu. Isto mi je bilo sve novo. Isto nisam znala kak ocistiti pipicu

----------


## GrgurovaMama

Nestalo mi pola posta. 
Uglavnim bit ce sve ok, skoncentriraj se na porod a ostalo sve dodje samo po sebi.

----------


## buba klara

ne brini, sestre pitaju da li si u stanju dignut se i premotat bebu, ako ne - one to obave,
kupaju ih one,

i kad sam ja ležala gore, ako si preumorna od poroda, odnesu ih preko noći
nije to baš tako strogo kako se piše po forumima ili sam ja nabasala na humanu ekipu...

----------


## izluđena

buba klara, nadam se da cu i ja nabasati na te humanitarce :Smile: 
A nadam se i laksem porodu....

----------


## andream

uf uf... ja rodila prije 3 i pol godine pod visokom temp i odmah dobila do znanja da dijete mora biti sa mnom, svaku minutu-i to dobila prodike od njihovog šefa. imam svoje mišljenje o tome ali bolje neću...

----------


## izluđena

andream, toga se i ja bojim...
Mozda cu imati vise srece ovaj put...

----------


## izluđena

I jos nesto, da li tata treba imati svoje odijelo za rađaonu ili dobije tamo?

----------


## buba klara

ne treba, dobije tamo

----------


## Deaedi

> Jos nesto, zele li sestre uzeti dijete ako je mami lose?
> Naime, prosli mi je porod prosao tako da sam jedva brinula o sebi. Zato me sad jakoo strah


Prije nisu, cak ni ako beba lezi natopljena u maminoj krvi. Nadam se da se nesto promijenilo, iako sam cula samo za sve losija iskustva.

----------


## Idnom

Meni je porod jako dugo trajao, puno krvi sam izgubila i bila sam iscrpljena. Jednu noc je bebac jako plakao i mlada sestra ga je sigurno 2-3 sata (ne skroz u kontinuitetu jer smo isprobavali dal hoce dojiti) nosala po mojoj sobi da ja ne moram. Drugu noc su ga uzeli negdje od ponoci do cca 5 ujutro.

----------


## Sani1612

Na sv.duhu nakon poroda sestra daje papir sa informacijama. 
Taj papir se dobije kad dođete u sobu i na njemu piše štošta o dojenju i općenito o bebi u prva tri dana boravka u bolnici.
Između ostalog piše da ukoliko izrazite želju bebu mogu uzeti par sati noću.
Isto tako piše da ako ne želite ne morate dojiti. Ali da bebu ne možete hraniti ispred drugih mama nego u njihovoj prostoriji.
Tako je bilo prošlu godinu nakon mog poroda.

----------


## Apsu

Prije godinu i pol je moja cimerica trazila da uzmu malo bebu da odspava, i uzeli su na par sati bez problema. Drugu koja je imala blizance su stalno dolazili pitat da li treba pomoc da ih uzmu malo.

----------


## buba klara

> Prije godinu i pol je moja cimerica trazila da uzmu malo bebu da odspava, i uzeli su na par sati bez problema. Drugu koja je imala blizance su stalno dolazili pitat da li treba pomoc da ih uzmu malo.


tako su i mojoj cimerici. bez problema
čak nije sama tražila

----------


## izluđena

Jesu li bebe u onim jasstucima ili samo u oblekici?

----------


## GrgurovaMama

> Jesu li bebe u onim jasstucima ili samo u oblekici?


Mi u 4.mj bili u jastuku...ne znam kako je sad po ovim vrucinama...kad sam prije 7 god rodila u ljeto, bili su u jastucima ali sam ja svog malca uredno izvadila van jer je bilo ovak vruce kao sad.

----------


## ValaMala

Bebe su i sada u jastucima i u brdu tetra pelena, no mi smo ih sve odmotavale da im nije vruce.

----------


## zadarmamica

Mislim da su u svim bolnicama u jastucima.moja se sva osipala u bolnici.doma nista.
I evo od jucer je u kratkom bodicu jer je uzasno vruce.palimo klimu i pazimo da se ne pretjeruje i da ona nije blizu.

----------


## ValaMala

Nas mis ima 10 dana i vec je par dana samo u kratkom bodicu bosih nogica, a ponekad i u bodicu bez rukava. Uzasno je vruce i vidim da uziva kad ga skinem. Nogice su tople, dakle ok mu je.  :Wink:

----------


## izluđena

Cure, a sta sa njegom pupka? Moram li nositi i nesto za to?

----------


## ValaMala

Nista, dok s u bolnici, sve rade oni i na kraju ti objasne sto i kako doma.

----------


## Jelka

Ima li ikoga u zadnje vrijeme da je na porod došao s doulom, odnosno bilo kime tko nije muž?

I imate li iskustva u inzistiranju na položaju koji je vama odgovarao, tijekom poroda i samog finiša?

----------


## LEIRmam

Ja sam rodila na SD prije dvije godine i ne znam jesam li imala sreću nabasati na dobru ekipu, ali sve je prošlo doliko divno i savršeno da još uvijek ne mogu k sebi doći... MM nije imao položen trudnički tečaj, niti sam htjela da bude samnom na porodu, a opet, sestra bi ga pustila samo da sam ja htjela... Ali zato čim sam rodila, možda 5 minuta nakon poroda, odmah su ga pustili u zelenom odijelu u boks. Čak se i babica koja me u biti sama porodila (bez pucanja, bez šivanja), slikala sa nama i imamo tu fotku za uspomenu. Dok sam čekala porod, makar pod trudovima, uspjela sam odspavati, čitala sam knjigu, smjela sam šetati kada sam htjela, kuda sam htjela. Sam porod je bio gotov za pola sata (trećerotka), beba je bila samnom odmah nakon smještanja na odjel, ali uz napomenu sestara da mogu zatražiti da je odnesu da ja odmorim (cimerica u sobi je imala jako plačljivu bebu i gotovo svaku noć su ju sestre odnijele na njen zahtjev). Iskreno, tih par dana u bolnici bilo mi je kao u nekom hotelu i nakon prva dva poroda (koji su bili prije 8 i 10 godina), moram priznati da se sve promijenilo na bolje. Na odlasku su nas zezali da smo tak dobro to odradili, da nas budu sigurno vidjeli ponovo opet  :Smile:  A kaj se spavaćica i sličnih potrepština tiče, sama sam nosila svoju, jer su mi one bolničke grozne, a za bebu mi nije trebalo ništa do izlaska, kada mi je muž donio već unaprijed pripremljene stvari. Čak smo i tople vode imale. Zbilja mi je porod ostao u najboljem sjećanju i od srca želim svim budućim mamicama tako lijepo iskustvo! :Heart:

----------

